# Sharpy's log



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I fancy starting a log on here to keep a tab on what I'm doing - basically to see [hopefully!] any progress and what works and what doesn't etc of course any advice would be very welcomed.

A little about me...

I'm a 28 year old bloke and have just joined a gym - I'm coming to the end of the 5th week after joining, so I'm a beginner in partaking in BBing, but I have been a fan since being young.

I do however have quite a sporting past, with having played the usual football, cricket, rugby at school and then onto teams with various levels of achievements in them, but it was athletics that I made "my" sport and got to pretty high levels with that as a junior going to the world junior championships and other internationals. I have done bits and pieces of weightlifting in the past but it's been just that - bits and pieces and it was that that was my downfall really as I never progressed my strength/power levels enough to improve as I got older....years and lots of wear and tear injuries later I can't really do my athletics anymore so ironically I have joined a gym to begin bodybuilding!

Like most newbies I guess, my initial goal is to bulk and gain more lean mass. I'm giving myself about 22 weeks, which is basically from when I joined the gym till the new year. I don't know how much lean mass I can gain in 20 weeks or so, but I have this idea in my head of 20lbs in 20 weeks, I don't know how feasible that is or will be, but I'm giving it my best shot :tongue1:

Not quite starting point stats, as I have been training for 5 weeks and some gains have been made, but they'll have to do -

Height 1.76m

B/W 88.1kg/194.12lbs

Chest 46"

Waist 32.7"

Arms 15.8"

Thighs 24"

Calves 15.7"

Wrist 6.5"

BF% - haven't got a clue...I'd guess at 15%, but I'll post some pics you guys will know if I'm too fat etc.

I'm currently consuming 3500-4000cals a day and this seems to be ok for now, as I have gained just over 2kg of B/W over the 5 weeks - I'm keeping an eye on my waistline aswell at the same time and this hasn't changed.

As for training, I train on a 4 day split, 3 x 10 per exercise, 3 - 4 exercises per body part -

Mon - Quads/hams.

Weds - Shoulders/Calves.

Fri - Back/Biceps.

Sun - Chest/Triceps.

This has been the schedule for the first 5 weeks and I haven't missed a single session, which I'm very pleased with myself about and next week I've decided to up the ante a bit after the initial getting used to the gym again - keeping the same split but have decided to add another set to each exercise to make it 4 sets and try and shoot for 12 reps.

I'll post up each session as and when and get some pics up too to monitor progress that way also, cheers guys!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

As today's a Friday it was Back and Bi's - probably my fave session I do in all honesty, I just love the pump in the Biceps in this session, they feel like they are going to blow up :high5:

*Back*

Lat Pull downs - 55kg 3 x 10.

Seated V-grip cable rows - 60kg 3 x 10.

T-bar rows - 70kg 3 x 10.

DB shrugs - 40kg 3 x 10.

*Biceps*

EZ bar curls - 30kg 3 x 10.

Standing DB hammer curls - 18kg 3 x 10.

Seated DB curls - 15kg 3 x 10.

DB concentration curls 12.5kg 3 x 10.

A good session - looking forward to next week and upping the sets to 4, especially for the back, as I feel it could do with a tad more stress. Really need to get some straps, as on stuff like seated V grips and T bars my grip is going to let me down and fatigues quickly. Biceps was good, going to go for 32.5/35 next week on the EZ curls. Pump was fading though by the concentration curls.

If I lose the pump during the session, is that time to say that muscle is cooked and done with for the day, or shall I still continue and finish the sesh?

Cheers guys.


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Good intro to your log phill. Keep it going mate. Just be aware that building muscle tissue is a long slow process, so don't expect to see changes everytime you look. My biggest tip would be to learn correct form/technique and stick with that, then try to enjoy your workouts man.

good luck with it, and keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Cheers bodyworks, I will try my best to.

Sunday's session is Chest and Triceps. My wife has been a member of the gym for years, she's a PT instructor and part time TV celeb [well kind of!] and she came with me for her session. In the past she's been big into her OL and Power lifting, but right now after a short break from training she is just doing cardio, light free weights and is losing some of her bodyweight - she may get in shape for some fitness shows actually...anyway she came along and after the session we chilled in one of the hydrotherpy pools they have at the gym and a quick sauna also - I have to say it was quite nice spending some quality time at the gym with our lass after training.

*Chest*

Flat bench press - 70kg 3 x 10.

Decline bench press - 70kg 3 x 10.

Incline DB press - 22.5kg 3 x 10.

Bent arm flyes - 15kg 3 x 10.

*Triceps*

Lying french press - 30kg 3 x 10.

Seated two handed DB extensions - 32kg 3 x 10.

Cable rope pull downs - 25kg 3 x 10.

Also did some abdominal work to finish - 3 sets of 20 hanging leg raises. I tend to tag abs on to the end of sessions, rather than make them part of one day of the week.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Monday, Monday, Monday...LEGS!

Now don't get me wrong I like to feel a good burn in a work out, but I don't know what it is about legs but it's a different burn, it's a feeling of nausea and being light headed and tbh I don't really enjoy it...I do it, but don't like it if you know what I mean - am I alone with this one?

Over the past 5 weeks I've been doing 3 x 10 for my workouts and have made some good gains I feel - I am bulking and my B/W has gone up, not only that but more importantly the mirror is telling me good things. I have decided the next 6 weeks to keep the progress going to up the sessions to 4 sets and by the end of the 4 weeks hope to complete 12 reps - realistically at first I want to complete 10 reps with the extra set, but by the end of the 6 weeks I want to be hitting the 12 rep target.

Anyway legs! I decided with legs to do something different and go for higher reps than the rest of the body, I just feel as legs get used day to day more [mine do being a postman, that's for sure!] that they may respond better to higher reps so I am shooting for 15 reps for quads and hams.

Today's session -

*LEGS*

Squats - 4 x 15, 100kg, 105kg, 110kg, 120kg

I already felt some serious burnage, compared to 10 reps and even after the 4 sets I was cooking!

Leg press - 160kg, 4 x 15.

Leg Extensions - 75kg, 4 x 15.

SLDL - 100kg, 4 x 15.

Standing alternate leg curls, 10kg 4 x 15.

Cheers for reading.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

what was youre event?

good to see another journal matey


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Javelin mate, but I was unfortunate to be a short man in a big man's game! However up to being 20 I was very fortunate to travel around the world training and competing, meeting some of the top athletes and javelin throwers in the world. It's quite funny and sort of quite sad that many of our current top athletes are guys and girls I grew up in the junior ranks.

Cheers for the big up mate.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

how rife would you say drug use is at that level?

love athletics and cant wait for the games to come here


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Very low, unless they use PED's that can't be detected ie no-one knows about them to test for them in the first place. I know and have trained along side a couple of the top guys in the world only this past January in SA and they are very strong and powerful for their bodyweights ie 200kg bench, 130kg snatch, 3.40m standing long jump feet together @ 90kg B/W and most incidently are between 6' 2'' and 6' 5''

Saying that not all are very strong - Steve backley was relatively weak in comparison - only best benching 150kg and not a particulary good OL lifter either - best clean 140kg @ 100kg B/W. Technically though he was superb and mentally an awesome competitor.

I was tested regular out of comp and was tested a few times abroad and home in comp and I was only a junior international, whose best achievement was winning the usual national schools' and age group titles as I grew up from being under 15 to under 23 and going to a world junior championships, so I can only wonder how often the top senior guys and girls get tested.

Something actually if you look at is alot of the European records and alot were done back in the 80's - particular the throws, sprints and jumps [women mainly] and most eastern bloc countries and we all know how rife steriods etc was back then, but today's athletes never get close to them and probably never will.

2012 will be incredible, it was Barcelona in '92 that was my first athletics experience and I knew it was something I wanted to do, it can only inspire thousands of kids [and adults] to get fit and maybe even join athletics clubs. Me and my wife who was also an international discus thrower really want to get to see some of the 2012 games and I reckon we'll have to start saving now for it, as tickets will be hot!

Bloody hell, that post is almost aslong as one of your blogs cal!:becky:

Cheers mate!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Today's session was Shoulders and Calves, sticking to the new 4 x 12 for shoulders, a tad different for calves as I tend to do higher reps, anyway here's how it went.

*Shoulders*

Seated smith machine press - bar + 50kg x 12 2 sets, bar + 40kg x 12 2 sets.

DB lateral raises - 10kg 4 x 12

DB front raises - 10kg 4 x 12

Bent over lateral raises - 10kg 4 x 12

*Calves*

Leg press calf raises [toes pointed inward] - 160kg 4 x 30

Standing Barbell calf raises - 100kg 4 x 25

Donkey calf raises - 125kg 4 x 25

Seated calf raises 50kg 4 x 20

I thought whilst I'm at it I'd post up my diet plan, which has been very consistent over the last 5 or 6 weeks since I began BBing, I've been keeping an eye on things as to not gain too much fat whilst bulking and I don't seem to of gained much if any from looking in the mirror is to go by.

Typical Daily Diet.

5am 100g oats, 500ml semi-skimmed milk, 2 lge table spoon honey. - 650 cals 28g protein, 85g carbs, 18g fat, 40g carbs from honey.

8am 2 scoops whey, 300ml skimmed milk. - 200 cals 30g protein, 20g carbs, 3g fat

11am 100g pasta, 130g tuna, Veg. - 500 cals 45g protein, 72g carbs, 3g fat.

1pm 4 slices wholemeal bread, peanut butter, 2 scoops whey, 300ml skimmed milk. - 1200cals [bread] 25g protein, 100g carbs, 20g fat [peanut butter] 12g protein, 10g carbs, 32g fat. [protein shake] 30g protein, 20g carbs, 3g fat

2pm TRAINING

3pm 2 scoops whey, 300ml skimmed milk. - 200 cals 30g protein, 20g carbs, 3g fat.

SLEEP 1 -1.30hr

5pm 100g oats, 500ml semi-skimmed milk, 2 table spoon honey. - 650 cals - 28g protein, 85g carbs, 18g fat, 40g carbs from honey.

7.30pm 200g chicken, 150g rice, Veg - 700 cals 50g protein, 10g fat, 12g protein, 110g carbs,

10pm 2 scoops whey, 300 ml skimmed milk - 200 cals. - 30g protein, 20g carbs, 3g fat.

TOTAL - 4300 cals.

TOTAL protein 308g protein - 32%

TOTAL carbs 542g carbs - 56%

TOTAL fat 115g - 12%

On the whole this is pretty much my diet day in, day out - the only thing that does vary slightly is the 7.30pm meal's protein source - turkey, lamb, steak all make an appearance in the week sometime and the carb source changes to pasta aswell sometimes. The weekends are pretty much the same sort of thing aswell, I don't really have a cheat day as such - I allow a few treats like a few tins of beer on a saturday night, but nothing major and not in the week at all. I have been guilty in the past like many a man and drank a few tins of an evening, every evening! - but I've done well and resisted since training.

Cheers guys for reading.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Day off work today which is nice with the good weather and all that we are having at the mo. Today is Back and Biceps, but first thing's first it's off to the bank to order a new debit card - for the life of me I haven't a clue where the old one's gone, but sod's law it'll turn up in the next day or two.

Today's session is the first time I have tried 4 x 12 on these muscle groups and I managed it through the back side of things, but come to the Biceps and form was fine for 10, but was going down hill for the last 2 reps. Grip strength was severely fatiguing by the end of the Biceps and as a result was struggling to hit the 12. I did manage to get some straps and for the Back exercises and for sure it was a big help and tbh I couldn't of done without them. Here's how it went -

*Back*

Lat pull downs - 60kg 4 x 12

Seated V-grip cable rows - 60kg 4 x 12

T-Bar rows - 80kg 4 x 12

Barbell Shrugs - 140kg 4 x 12

*Biceps*

EZ bar curls - 35kg 4 x 12

Standing DB hammer curls - 18kg 4 x 12

Seated DB curls - 12.5kg 4 x 10

DB concentration curls 10kg 4 x 10

In hindsight I don't think I should of gone for 35kg on the EZ bar curls stayed with my usual weight of 30kg, I felt form was suffering, next week's session I'll go back down to 30 and try and maintain better form. The extra set in the hammer curls really killed my grip strength levels and I just suffered big time in the seated curls, forcing me to drop the weight from last week and only manage 10 reps and not the 12 I was aiming for - the same can be said with the concentration curls.

Realistically I never expected to complete the session fully and hit the 12 rep target with the same weights or higher than before, but over the space of this next 5 week cycle my aim is to hit the 12 rep target with the same weight or maybe even slightly higher than I was previously doing for 10 reps.

Cheers guys once again for reading.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I took these pictures on Friday last week, so about 5 weeks after beginning training, basically to gauge progress.

B/W in the pics is 88.1kg, I'm 1.76m and BF% - I don't know tbh, but I'm guessing approx 15%, Maybe you guys are a better judge?

One thing you may notice is the lack of symmetry between my left and right side, this is down to doing a very one sided sport like Javelin throwing for over 15 years, I hope the training I am now doing will help the left hand side catch up. Anyway here they are -




























http://s536.photobucket.com/albums/ff329/Phill_photos_album/?action=view&current=S1051387.jpg


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

...another, but it doesn't seem to want to re-size quite right - very odd, it's either huge or tiny like that. Can a mod re-size for me, is that possible?

Many thanks.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I thought I'd Sky+ the F1 whilst me and our lass where at the gym, so I could watch it this afternoon when I got back....great until on the radio they announce the damn results! Oh well watching it back now and writing this - today's session was Chest and Triceps. I have had to lower the weight to make the 12 rep target for the 4 sets, but hopefully if things go to plan by the end of the 6 weeks I am trying this I can progress and actually be lifting the same weights as I was with the 3 x 10 I was doing in the previous 6 weeks.

*Chest*

Flat bench press - 65kg 4 x 12.

Decline bench press - 65kg 4 x 12.

Incline DB press - 18kg 4 x 12.

Bent arm flyes - 12.5kg 4 x 12.

*Triceps*

Lying french press - 25kg 4 x 12.

Seated two handed DB extensions - 32kg 4 x 12.

Cable rope pull downs - 25kg 4 x 12.

DB Kick backs - 10kg 4 x 12.

Cheers.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

something tells me you were in very good shape before you started training specifically for bbing...

did you find youre speedbank card then lol


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nope...still not found and good, as it'd be rather annoying if it did turn up, only problem is the new one hasn't turned up yet, which tbh isn't that much of a problem as it means our lass has to give me money for a change!:clap2:

Cal you think I was in and I quote "very good shape" before I decided to get into the gym and BBing - well I'll take that as a bloody good compliment mate!:becky: It's not often they come along, so I'll take them when they come, I thought someone would laugh and comment on my lob sided-ness actually!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

theyre that ok i`d guess you were on gear mate-which isuspect youre not


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Just back from the gym and had my legs session, not feeling well now tbh!

You'd suspect right matey, I'm not on gear. Can I ask what is that makes you think that? - not being rude at all mate in some way I see it as a compliment I guess.

I'd actually love to compete one day in natural bodybuilding, that would be a big tick in my life box that. I don't know if I'll ever get in good enough shape to, but I'm going to try my best anyway.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

well..

most dudes do gear before they get to your size.

natural USUALLY means big but fat,or like me small but very aesthetic.

dunno why i didnt think you did gear especially as i reckon most national level athletes are pin cushions lol

very big compliment to tell someone they look very good when theyre gear sized but not on it...

cant quite work out why i thought you were still natty..possibly cos you still look it..

btw do you have a wonky right shoulder-it seems to sit forward like mine does..

its not noticeable unless you have a similar one ..

cant be aRsed to pm ya so if you get the chance pop over to my place at English Muscle Training Forum


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'd be very surprised if any national level athletes are using gear - they'd just get caught, plus if they were we'd be doing far better as a nation in athletics than we do currently!:becky:

Seriously though, alot of the events are quite technical and you don't need to be that strong and powerful to be quite good. I was never strong enough to progress much past when I finished growing and became an adult as I never really lifted weights and did all the other power training such as plyos and med ball - I did little bits but nothing consistenly. On the other hand my wife [might aswell point out she is natural also] who technically when she was a discus thrower was quite poor is physically very good - which was down to working damned hard on top of a superb natural ability to begin with - I always said if I had her natural athletic ability and power I'd of been a world beater and vice versa for her if she'd of had my grasp of technique she'd of been a world beater!:tongue1:

I have a wonky body full stop mate, it isn't just the shoulder! - It's probably down to a posture issue? - I tore a disc in my lower back in 2002 and this was still a big issue for me for about 5 years, so maybe I have been over compensating somewhere? When I coach Javelin to kids I always get them to do some throws with their none dominant side and you can see why from those pics!

Regarding the website, I'll have a wee look on there mate, thanks for the link!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Right got some time to post up today's sesh. Legs today and today was probably the hardest day I've done since joining the gym.

*LEGS*

Squats - 4 x 15, 105kg, 115kg, 125kg, 135kg

Leg Press - 220kg, 4 x 15

Leg extensions - 75kg 4 x 15

SLDL's - 100kg 4 x 15

Standing Leg curls 5kg 4 x 15

PW shake then to bed for a couple of hours!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Wooo! My new bank card has arrived - at last I can get some money!:clap2:

Right enough frivolity! Today's session....Wednesday and come Wednesday it's Shoulders and Calves, here's how it went -

*SHOULDERS*

Seated Hammer smith press - bar + 55kg 2 x 12, bar + 50kg 2 x 12.

DB lateral raises 10kg - 4 x 12

DB front raises 10kg - 4 x 12

Bent over lateral raises 10kg - 4 x 12

Standing Barbell Calf raises 100kg - 4 x 25

Leg press calf raises 200kg - 4 x 30

Donkey calf raises 125kg - 4 x 35


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

leg day for example-do you take every set to positive failure?

what sort of training did you do prior to starting weights proper like...

will pm you back when i get the chance...

your missus did that!!!!

wow!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Do I take every set to positive failure? Answer is no if I'm being honest [which I try my best to be] Take that Squat session for example, the first 3 maybe 4 sets I "could" perform more reps to failure, but I feel I'm stressing the muscle enough building up to the last set I am actually struggling after 12 or 13 and by the 15th it's not far off the point that one more rep would indeed be "failure" at that weight. I am still feeling DOMS today from that Monday session so I feel as though I worked hard.

Mentally, I almost treat leg day a bit different than other body parts and I know I shouldn't, it's as if I am almost afraid of it and excited by it at the same time, it's a weird feeling - does anyone understand what I mean? I think it's because it's the only day where I fear injury, as in 2002 I tore a disc in my back and it affected my day to day life for 5 years and I still have to be aware of what I do. I also think that as I haven't trained for such a long time or ever as consistent as this, I need to get accustomed to the type of feeling that leg sessions give, as IMO it's a different feeling than other bodyparts I think due to doing both Squats and Deads in the same session it just whacks the nervous system and the feeling of nausea and light headed-ness I just don't get in other sessions and tbh it isn't a feeling I actually like, but personally I feel my legs are the area that I most need to bring up, so I do my utmost to give them my fullest focus and effort in training.

Other sessions keeping form strict say on Bicep curls I am hitting failure in keeping form strict and the last rep or two is abit forced and "cheated" Today for example the last set of seated smith machine press I had to rest pause and the last rep was only just and so got - one more would of been failure.

Cal, do you think I am training right or even hard enough by the sounds of what I am writing?

Other training in the past? errrm nothing consistenly other than throwing Javelins very regular [too often actually] from being 13 to 20 years old, I threw often as that's what I loved doing most - just throwing, but I hated stuff like plyos and olympic lifting, power lifting that I should of done - that I needed to do in order to improve. My problem was I never had the facilities to do safe OL and I didn't enjoy doing things on my own. I did do bits and peices over the years, but nothing consistently - I just threw javelins instead - great for technical stuff, but not great for getting stronger and more powerful. Ironically after I suffered my back injuries and My wife was doing very well in her Discus throwing in qualifying for the Commonwealth games in 2006 and being ranked 1st in England we converted part of my parents garage to include a bench, a power rack with an OL bar in there and enough weight to sink a battleship and in the other garage we got hold of some industrial foam matting to put on the concrete floor and had another bar in there with some rubber full sized discs for OLing! Other than that I haven't trained with weights for ages and like I said never like this at the moment.

Yep, Kara did that!

:clap2:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

shtting hell youve written abook..

i`ll answer slightly more fully when i have more time.

yes i do think youre training hard enuff.

i think training too hard is a very general problem with youre average dude.

i thiink you have fantastic genetics and will grow like a weed onmost styles of training,i certainly couldnt grow how you train..

dude you should put a pic of your missus up and everyone `ll wanna be your bezzy mate :becky:

you`ll get a few more replies in your journal hahahaha

talk soon bud


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

lol ok then...on the left!

Owns a pair of the biggest legs I have ever seen on a lady. She is 5' 10'' and just over 84/85kg in that top pic. Naturally she is totally natural!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

Respec! :becky:

good legs bud!


----------



## fishfingers (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi mate good log so far. Good to see someone appreciating Frank Zanes physique aswell, you hear all about Arnie but for me Zane has the best physique i have ever seen.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Cheers Cal, she's a bit leaner than that at the mo, with really thick deep abs - all the guys at Gladiators were amazed at her abs, her legs are looking great also at the mo with some nice hamstring detailing. She is about bang on 80kg dead right now and aims to get to 75kg or maybe a tad less. She'll look awesome at that weight IMO and I am desperate for her to do a show or two next year, maybe a trained figure comp or something, as she's probably too developed for physique? No doubt Doug can advise her on that though. The funny thing is, is she has never done any hypertrophy training at all ever as all her training was strength and power based.

Cheers Mr Fingers, Indeed Zane's physique for me is just perfect and it just looks right, he looks athletic and powerful, without looking blocky and awkward.

Right today's session...Back and Biceps -

*Back*

Seated wide grip machine rows 60kg - 3 x 12 - used this exercise as a bit of a warm up.

Lat Pull downs 60kg - 4 x 12

Seated V-grip cable rows 60kg - 4 x 12

T-bar rows 85kg - 4 x 12

Barbell shrugs 140kg - 4 x 12

*Biceps*

EZ bar barbell curls 30kg - 4 x 12

DB hammer curls 18kg - 4 x 12

Seated DB curls - 15kg - 4 x 12

DB concentration curls - 10kg - 4 x 12

EDIT....4 sets for Biceps, originally I had written 3 - apologies!

B/W today 90.3kg/199.00lbs


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dude me and the missus think youre gf is an amazon!

and she should be looking at competing against gear users..

you should have a chat with fishfingers he`s got the same ambitions as you.. 

not taking every set to failure is important if youre doing 4-5 exercises on a body part.

to be fair thats possibly why i never got on with volume training.(i`d go to failure on each set and overtrainining was rampant)

i now do 3 straight sets first set can only just get the reps,second is very hard and third is balls to the wall...


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'd love her to give competing a go, I think the recognition she'd gain from that would do her good. As you can imagine she gets alot of "looks" off people and she thinks it's people actually finger pointing and name calling, because she does get the odd pi$$ed [email protected] on a night out saying stuff, but I think generally it's people just amazed by her as she pulls off female musularity perfectly. Her Gladiator name is Panther and I can see why they named her that.

Here's a couple of youtube vids of her. The first is with BNBF heavyweight bodybuilder Sam Bond and is abit of a daft one for some corporate thing -






and the second vid is from the 2009 bodypower expo wrestling with one of the other guy gladiators....got him in some hold or something, the only thing i was concerned with was how close his head is to her jubbilies!:tongue1:






...anyway enough of her, this is MY journal! I was thinking yesterday that that must be what you do - less volume but higher intensity training and it's something that I am open to if what I am currently doing stops making gains for sure.

I'm still gaining abit of size at the moment so it seems to be working, I don't think I'm getting fatter either, as detail in shoulders has increased and even vasularity also - I now have some veins showing in the shoulder where I never before, so could this be even losing body fat?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

think its too early to tell if youre training is working for you specifically...

you were in too good a shape to start with lmfao,cant say that too often..

interstingly you do make youre best gains in your first 6 months so almost any training will help as long as you dont over do it...

yup kinda sounds like you could be losing bf.



> the only thing i was concerned with was how close his head is to her jubbilies!/QUOTE]
> 
> nah he looks gay to me with all that long hair bud youre safe hahaha
> 
> ...


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Does she get indecent proposals? - if she does she doesn't tell me! I think when she's been to a few shows and that body expo with Doug from what she's said she gets a few blokes giving her compliments, but that's about as far as I think it gets.

Yea, I know what you mean regarding the difference between someone like Sam and someone of freaky size - Here's a pic of him at 6' and 17ish stone for a photo shoot when they were filming -










Like you say big for a natural, but not compared to some of the freaky sized mass monsters you see in the mags today. For me at least this is far more pleasing on the eye, but each to their own of course!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

he does look big in that pic!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Last night was my mate's leaving "do" from work and well I say last night I'd had my first pint before the full time scores where on!:tongue1: Anyway a good night was had, saw a live band at some Pub in town that were pretty good, got a couple of burgers at about 6 then on my way home at 10 got doner meat and chips and a pizza - not quite bodybuilding food, but I was fecking starving. I woke up this morning at about 8 and as a result of the night's activities meant this morning I was a little bit tender! I "thought" about going to te gym this morning like I do on Sundays.....I went back to bed.

I did get to the gym though at about 5pm with our lass, plan being a gym sesh and then a chill in the hydro pool after. Chest and Triceps today with it being Sunday and I've not been particularly happy with this session so decided to change a few things - the problem being that my strength endurance is quite pap and with doing flat, incline and decline pressing exercises my triceps just knacker and fatigue before my chest is stressed fully, so I decided to try and isolate the chest abit more. Here is my revised chest and triceps session -

Chest

Bench press 65kg - 4 x 12

DB flyes 20kg - 4 x 12

Cable x overs 21's 10kg x 4

B/W Dips 4 x 15

Triceps

Lying french press 25kg - 4 x 12

Two handed DB extensions 32kg - 4 x 12

Cable rope pull downs 30kg - 4 x 12


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Usual leg session today, just progressing the squats, was tough and right on the limits for completion -

Squats - 110kg, 120kg, 130kg, 140kg x 15

Leg Press - 220kg, 4 x 15

Leg extensions - 75kg 4 x 15

SLDL's - 100kg 4 x 15

Standing Leg curls 5kg 4 x 15

I've got good DOMs today from yesterday's chest sesh so that's a good sign I gave it a good work out.

I was going to take some more pics at mid bulking point which is 12 weeks from when I started [it's week 7 off the top of my head now] but I decided to take some more today just to see really and compare and monitor fat levels as I don't really want to gain too much fat, I mean I don't mind gaining some fat if it means gaining muscle at the same time...anyway I can't get them to bloody load up on the laptop, so I'll get our lass to do it for me!

Current B/W yesterday was 201lbs or 91.3kg, so getting quite heavy now.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if squats are right on the line bud youre gonna have a job adding weight week in week out.

if at all possible get hold of some 0.5kg weights.

youre body will adapt for a long time when the increments are that small.

also in weeks to come dont be scared of dropping for example leg extensions.

dude i`m training now is midway thru a cycle and heavily into a squatting cycle(culmination of 6 months continous progression) and only does 3x10 squats and 3x8 sldl with a bit of grip work for one of his training days.

and he is totally screwed afterwards(metaphoriCALly speaking lmfao)

it takes a long time to be able to put that much into so few exercises...

so far depite him messing up his cycle abit by not having bought things at the right time its been a very successful one.

he`s up 10 lbs are much leaner 

soz off on abit of a tangent there :becky:


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Tops stuff with your client Cal, that's great going to go 10lbs heavier and leaner too! Your spot on with them exercises - Squats and Deads that just whack you, they just tax the CNS like nothing else I do.

Re - swapping exercises. I was thinking of trying smith machine squats with the feet well ahead to try and hit quads more rather than glutes and hams that regular squats hit also, a good exercise maybe?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nah keep it basic mate

smiths machines suck balls


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

OK mate, Squatting I have been going to parallel - reckon I should drop the weight and go for full squats?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

best ROM is safest ROM.

safest ROM allows you to train consistently and not get injured.

imo parallel.

however i think youre probly rock solid back and knees and if you were to ass to the grass as the young studs call it you`d be ok but my provisor would be to start very light and add weight slowly over months.

i`m no guru bud but i try and simply use common sense :becky:

oddly gyms and common sense are on the whole strangers.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yeah, full front or back squats are no problem with regards flexibility and ROM - feet solid, knees out and over toes, chest up, back never rounds. I'm going to keep doing to parallel till the end of this 6 week block I am currently on and that'd bring me to 12 weeks of training, that'll be mid point of my "bulk" and it'd be nice to see what things worked and what maybe hasn't and I might at that point have a tinker with one or two exercises and try new things - full squats being one of them. Cheers mate for the advice - always welcome.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Today's session wasn't the best tbh, the first part which was shoulders was good, but calves was a bit crap - I went to the gym about tea time and when I do calves I use the leg press and squat rack for calve raises for two of my exercises and the gym was heaving - both pieces of equipment non-stop, I normally go early afternoon and well today was a "I won't do that again" day.

Tell you what was abit mad - the amount of builders/plasterers in the gym...it was FULL of lads and blokes in sh1t up trackies and T shirts, what's all that about?

aaaanyway the sesh was modified slightly for the calves, but shoulders were normal....

Shoulders

Standing military press - 55kg 4 x 12

DB lateral raises - 10kg 4 x 12

DB front raises - 10kg 4 x 12

Bent over DB lateral raises - 12.5kg 4 x 12

Calves

Donkey raises - 125kg 9 x 30.


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

guys..what is 'ROM' referred to in the log?


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

"Range Of Movement" matey.


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

ah...cheers Phill


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

No probs Verne mate.

Today's session was my usual Friday sesh - Back and Biceps, I didn't do it yesterday as it was a pig of a day at work and was just knackered and wanted to do the session justice, so did it today instead...

Back

Lat pull downs 60kg - 4 x 12

V - grip seated cable rows 65kg - 4 x 12

T-bar rows 90kg - 4 x 12

Deads - the plan was to build the weight with my deads, tech wise I'm sound but my back was giving some chronic ache for some reason and with my history of back problems I cut the exercise short after 2 sets, bit annoyed as I know how good an exercise it is.

Biceps

EZ bar curls 30kg - 4 x12

DB hammer curls 20kg - 4 x 12

Seated DB curls 12.5kg - 4 x 12

Concentration curls 10kg - 4 x 12


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yesterday's Chest and Tricep sesh -

Bench press 65kg 4 x 12

B/W Dips 4 x 15

DB flyes 20kg 4 x 12

Cable X overs 21's 10kg

Skull crushers 35kg 4 x 12

DB two handed extensions 28kg 4 x 12

Cable rope pull downs 35kg 4 x 12

I tried one of those online body fat calculator using age, height, weight and sex based on measurements of waist, hips and wrist measurements are they reasonably accurate?


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

A couple of sessions to post up, I'll begin by saying that this week's sessions have been done the day after I normally do them, basically I have had a couple of heavy days at work and been abit [email protected], so decided to do them when I felt like it, rather than do them just for the sake of it.

My Leg sesh - after discussing it on here a bit I decided to give full deep squats a go from now on and as advised I started light and if I'm honest the 5 sets I did wheren't too much bother - puffing and panting abit, but certainly could of gone heavier, but I'll take them steady and progress steadily rather than jump straight into the deep end with them, the session went like this -

Full Squats 60kg x 20, 70kg, x 15, 80kg x 12, 90kg x 10, 100kg x 8.

Leg Press 220kg - 4 x 15.

Leg extensions 75kg - 4 x 15.

Standing leg Curls - 5kg x 15, 10kg x 15, 15kg x 12, 15kg x 10.

I've been training now for 8 or 9 weeks and something I've found is that some body parts seem to recover alot quicker than others for example my legs and chest seem to take a few days and in some cases my legs up to 4 or 5 days for the DOM's to completely go, whereas my arms seemingly feel perfectly normal and ache free a couple of days after, so I have been wondering if it's reasonable to think to train my biceps and triceps again each again in the week sometime? I did this Tuesday and unless people advise against it I'll continue this theme and see what happens.

Today's session was my Shoulders and Calves.

Standing military press - 55kg 4 x 12

DB lateral raises - 10kg 4 x 12

DB front raises - 10kg 4 x 12

Bent over DB lateral raises - 12.5kg 4 x 12

Standing Barbell calf raises - 100kg 4 x 25

Seated leg press calf raises - 160kg 4 x 25

Donkey calf raises - 75kg 4 x 25

I have just bought some the Extreme Mass and I'll let you know how I go with it. I'm just using it once a day to get some extra cals in and still using a regular whey for normal shakes, I will order some Extreme whey once I've ran out of the Reflex whey I still have, as I have tasted some of our lasses banana Extreme whey and it's really nice! The Reflex stuff I have is just so bland, it's a case of just downing it, whereas that banana one I had was something I can imagine you'd actually enjoy.

Also as a side note our lass has just got a couple of tickets for the BNBF [british Natural Bodybuilding Federation] finals show In Glasgow this Sunday so really excited to be going there and seeing how much work I have to do to get even near the shape of them guys!

As always cheers for reading.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Now then lads n lasses, I haven't updated for a wee while, but usual sessions have commenced and trying to up the weights slightly, a few incidents of note.....

Firstly today I shaved my chest [i'm a bit of a hairy bugger on the sly] and whilst I have been shaving it for quite a while now I got some disposable razors in the thinking that use 'em once and less chance of shaving rash and OMFG I now have the most ridiculous shaving rash on my chest and A. it's not nice to look at and B. stings a wee bit! Secondly had a good shoulder and calf session and saw an old mate in the gym got chatting and decided to do his arm workout with him, he was supersetting everything and man I was fcked! I just don't have Strength endurance at all!

Also last week me and our lass went to the BNBF finals in Glasgow and had a great time, hooked up with Mr Extreme and his good lady and had a good bit of banter, seeing as I'm bulking I managed a few pints and really enjoyed my first BBing show experience and it's certainly stoked the belly fires! - Our lass is also thinking of competing, she said after and no disrepect at all to the ladies there one bit....oh I thought they'd be bigger! She is considering competing next year now and whilst I am desperate to it'd be just awesome to have her there aswell! - whilst I'd be here just to fulfil a dream of competing, she actually is the real deal and would do vry well.

Lastly, a little word on the Extreme mass I bought, by far the best tasting powered supplement I have ever used, the stuff is just awesome and anyone wanting a bulking supplement wanting some carbs I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Today marks the 3 month anniversary of me joining the gym and beginning my training, it's also half way point in my bulk.

Overall it's been pretty good and I've made some good gains - I began at a B/W of somewhere between 85 and 86kg and today I am around 92/3kg. I not going to try and fool myself and think I've made gains of just lean mass, but if I have put fat on it's not been noticeable, so I think it's been minimum. I've gained about an inch on my arms and legs, inch and half on my chest and my waistline hasn't changed much at all, so things are heading the right way and if I can make similar gains in the second half of my "bulking" then I'll be delighted and my goals will of been reached as far as my first go at bulking goes. People at work and other people I know are all commenting on my change of appearance, so it's not going unnoticed!

I'm not planning on changing anything training or diet wise as things are going well.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Had a bit of a compromise session today as tomorrow I can't get to the gym for my usual Sunday sesh, as we are going to a christening :ballchain: so did a back and bi's sesh along with a bit of a chest and tri's sesh. Bench, flyes, incline DB press for chest 3 sets per exercise. Pull ups, lying bent over rows, DB rows for back - again 3 sets per exercise. DB curls, Hammer curls, supersetted with concentration curls for Bi's and for tri's I knocked out 6 sets of v grip pull downs.

My wife was in the gym, saw me pumped up and she asked me when am I going to lean down? as apparently my arms are - her words "massive" I look like a "meathead" and " a carpet carrier" LOL!! I can honestly tell you that they are far from massive, but still I'm taking them as a compliment:becky:


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

well Phill, compared to some of the things I've been called I'd also consider your wifes comments a compliment! Keep up the log bud..you seem on top of things here.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Chest and Triceps session today -

Bench - 60kg x 15, 70kg x 12, 80kg x 10, 90kg x 8 100kg x 5...wanted 6, but wasn't having it!

Incline DB press - 30kg 3 x 10.

DB flyes - 20kg 3 x 10.

DB Skull crushers 17.5kg each 3 x 10, supersetted with 20 bench dips each set.

V bar Pull downs 50kg 3 x 10.

also did some abs that our lass was doing to hit the lower abs - no idea what they are called, but it was lying on your back legs vertical and then lift hips up off the ground, tuck knees in then extend legs out in front to then back up to vertical again......anyway they certainly kicked my arse and had me struggling to breath:tongue1:

B/W currently 94kg/14 stone 12lbs.


----------



## brawn1466867977 (Oct 19, 2009)

Phill said:


> My wife was in the gym, saw me pumped up and she asked me when am I going to lean down? as apparently my arms are - her words "massive" I look like a "meathead" and " a carpet carrier" LOL!! I can honestly tell you that they are far from massive, but still I'm taking them as a compliment:becky:


Wish I could get a compliment like that from mine! lol

Scanning through your log and in 3 months you have made great strength gains from what I see.

you got any pics on here?


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Page 2 if I remember rightly, along with B/W and some measurements too. I'll have to get some more on though - I might aswell as I've been training at the gym for 3 months now and I'm pretty much mid way through a bulking phase, so could be good to get some more pics to compare and also look back on when I have finished.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Today's Shoulder and Calves work out -

Standing shoulder press - 50kg x 12, 55kg x 10, 60kg x 8, 65kg x 6

DB lateral raises - 15kg x 3/10

DB front raises - 15kg x 3/10

lying DB raises - 15kg x 3/10

BB Shrugs - 140kg 3 x 10

Leg press calf raises - 120kg 6 x 30

Strength wise things are on the up all round, so very pleased with that, next week for this particular session I feel I can up the weight for the front raises and still keep strict so that's pretty chuffed.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I haven't updated for quite a while and thought a wee update was in order.

The past couple of months have been consistent but not particularly spectacular. I had been on a "bulk" and trying to gain as much size as possible before a "cutting" period and the plan was to bulk till now really, but our lass wasn't very happy with the excess weight and just size I was gaining and what she says goes, so I began my leaning down earlier than planned and began mid December to watch what I was eating and for the past few weeks in particular have been quite strict and started to add cardio to my training.

Was the bulking period effective?

Well over the space of around 15 or so weeks I went from weighing 85.5kg to at my heaviest point - 94kg, with more like 92kg being consistent. Of course this wasn't all lean mass gained, but I do feel that it was a successful period in what I wanted to achieve in that I wanted to gain as much muscle mass in as short as possible. It was also done in the knowledge and acceptance that some fat will also be gained, a little indication of how much fat was gained was my waist increased an inch over the period.

I now weigh around 86kg and measurements are as follows -

Chest - 47.25"

Waist - 32"

Thigh - 25"

Arm - 16.25"

Calves - 16.25"

Neck - 16"

Wrist - 6.5"

It's interesting that measurements have increased from my initial measurements on page 1, but waist size, B/W and B/F are lower.

I think this shows the muscular improvements and gains over the bulking period and that if I do choose to gain as much size as possible in as short a time again bulking like I did does work for me.

I'll try and keep this log updated as it is interesting [for me at least!]


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just been reading your log phil. Is your girlfriend panther. Are you in gladiators too ??


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes mate, my wife is Panther on Gladiators - Sky3 [which is available to everyone] Saturdays at 6pm! LOL

You made me laugh then! - "am I in Gladiators too?"

Hardly! I don't have the pin up boy looks of them lads I'm afraid, never mind the body.....but I'm trying though!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

respect to you to be married to a gladiator....:clap2::clap2:


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks mate, she's a lovely down to earth lass - as people like Extreme on here will agree and I am very lucky to be with her - although she probably regrets it now though!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

how long have you been married mate


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

interesting how few people picked up on youre pseudofame.....

hows it going bud..

i saw a gladiators coloring book in poundland the other day n she was in it!

i said to the missus-i vaguely(tenuously lol) know her...

lmao reflected glory... :becky:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I didn't even know phil had a log untill today, thats when i saw the pics on panther


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i meant in general...


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Cal - it probably shows how few people read my log! LOL

I'm well though mate and I'll try and keep this up to do date more often.

Hulksta - we are both 28 and have been married 5 years this year, but been going out since we were 18 and not a cross word spoken! - yeah right!!!! :axe:


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Right ok, as promised I will try and update the log as often as I can.

Today was my day off from work and I also have the next two days off also, so when it's my day off or a Sunday it's a good opportunity to get some pre-breakfast calorie burning done.

Up this morning just after 7 and a cup of coffee the start the day before hitting the cardio machines at the gym for 8am when the gym opens. The short workout was as follows -

10 minutes on the X-trainer

20 minutes very brisk slight incline walking set at 7km/h

Stretching.

I also did my Leg session this evening also and that went as follows -

45 degree Leg Press - 120kg x 10, 210kg x 10 as warm ups. Working sets - 300kg x 3/10 [PB]

Standing alternate Leg curls - 20kg x 3/10

Seated Leg extensions - 75kg x 3/10

10 minutes X-trainer to finish.

I also mentioned previous I am now trying to lose body fat and lean down and I might as well post up a typical day diet wise.

Meal 1 - 100g Oats, 400ml Skimmed milk, tbsp Honey.

Meal 2 - 1 scoop of whey with crushed ice and 400ml of ice cold water.

Meal 2 - 130g grilled chicken breast, grilled red pepper, boiled brocolli.

Meal 3 - 1 Banana, 1 apple, hand full red grapes.

Meal 4 - Post workout shake - 1 scoop of whey with crushed ice and 400ml of cold water.

Meal 5 - 150g prawns/tuna mixed salad leaves, grated carrot, mixed peppers, jalepeno chilli's, sliced cucumber, lemon juice.

Ice cold water is drank throughout the day and I also maybe have cups of coffee/tea [Lancashire tea of course!] with semi skimmed milk [no sugar] in the day also.

Sometimes if I do feel I need more carbs I add some small oven baked new potatoes or sometimes if I fancy it I'll have some peanut butter on wholemeal bread.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Today was a Chest and Triceps day -

Flat Bench press - 90kg x 10, 9

Incline DB press - 30kg x 10, 10

DB flyes - 20kg x 10, 10

Straight arm cable pull downs - 40kg x 10, 10

DB skull crushers, super-setted with dips - 17.5kg each DB, 15 B/W dips x 3/10

V - grip cable pull downs - 50kg x 3/10

30 minutes brisk 7km/h walk

I then went home to watch Arsenal lose - not happy.....our lass has been away this weekend and when she came home she was desperate to get to the gym and well seeing as I had nothing better to do I went along and did the following -

20 minutes level 14 X-trainer

10 minutes sat down bike

Abdominal circuit involving 4 exercises 10 reps each exercise, 3 sets.

Now...I haven't had a beer in a week and to be honest I was gagging last night for a pint and whilst I'm trying to lean down we all know beer isn't the best thing!.....but I am really craving a beer, so I'm going to go into town with our lass later tonight and have a quiet couple of Warsteiner's.

Some may think a week without beer and you are craving it?? Well, I;m far from an alcoholic! But I could definately have a couple of beers a night if I wasn't fussed about my body or the way I look. I don't think a couple of beers or another "treat" in the context of a week is a bad thing, especially if you are craving it as you'll just go mad.

What do you guys do when dieting, do not allow any cheating or you allow treats or are your treats the bane of your diets and you end up giving in and having far more than you should?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Only cheat i have is an occasional bag of chrisp. I do like my chrisp lol,

Luckily i dont drink alcolhol :becky:


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well back now....2 pints of beer later! That's it for another week I guess! :rage:

The thing is and if you think of it this way it ain't too bad - in a week of dieting where you may consume 14,000 calories an extra few hundred won't matter a great deal


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

When you put it like that i suppose it dont Phil :becky:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I have never really counted calories since ive been training Phil. But im guessing im on around 12,000 - 14,000 per week also. I just eat when i hungry


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Last day of my long weekend...boo!

Today's session - Back and Biceps

Lat pull downs - 60kg x 10, 70kg x 3/10

Seated close grip pulls - 60kg x 10, 80kg x 3/10

Bent BB over rows - 60kg x 10, 100kg x 2/10, 80kg x 10

EZ BB curls - 35kg x 3/10

DB hammer curls - 20kg x 3/10

DB concentration curls - 12kg x 2/10, 1 x failure.

20 minutes X-trainer.

Back to work tomorrow, which includes a 3 to 4 hour walk, so a bit of cardio there, but other than that a day off training wise.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

how do you get to walk 3-4 hours phil


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm a Postman Hulksta!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Thats a good job. I was a postman 7 years ago but i left. I had a very long walk. Some days i wasn't finishing till 4pm....


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well the business do try and put more on you and it's getting worse with them trying to cost cut and squeeze every minute out of you. However they'll come a point where enough is enough and people won't get finished on time.

When I'm out I get a shift on and don't piss about like some people do - I've been a Postman for 10 years now and I do still like the job, but it's changed a lot since I started [sounding old now talking about the good 'ol days!] and a lot more changes are planned.

I work in a fairly small office of 50 with just one manager and tbh I've been lucky as they all been alright and let us go when we are finished, so you can leg it round and they don't try and add more on you, so it's rare that I actually work to my time, as I usually get done early. I hear a lot of other offices though are not quite as lucky!

So in the respect of having a job that keeps you fit, it certainly does and you can use it as a bit of cardio if you want! It's interesting that all my mates that have left or end up as PHG's and not on deliveries soon all put on about a stone in weight!

What are you doing now Hulksta?


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Since leaving the post office im now an local estate caretaker. So im walking up and down stairs from 8-4. 5 days a week....

when i was in the post office i was doing am and pm post thats why i was finishing late lol


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Today just did 30 mins of the X-trainer...What?!?! I know it's not a lot, but hey it's 400 calories burnt :nod:


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Today's session was Shoulders, Calves and Abs.

Stepper - 5mins to Warm up.

Standing Military press - 45kg x 3/10

Upright BB Row - 35kg x 3/10

DB Shrugs - 36kg x 3/10

DB Lateral Raises - 14kg x 3/10

DB Front Raises - 14kg x 3/10

Standing Smith Machine calf raises - 140kg x 3/20

Leg Press machine Calf raises - 140kg x 3/20

Leg raises in Roman Chair - 5/20.

No cardio at the gym today, as I had a fairly energetic day on the push bike at work!

Sticking to my allotted Calorie intake is going very well and I'm meeting my kilo per week target of weight loss [83.7kg today] - some weeks have actually been a tad more and nearer 1.5kg loss, which I gather isn't recommended as lean because of lean tissue loss, but we'll see in a few weeks I guess! I'm keeping my Protein intake high and looking in the mirror as well as the scales is telling me I am getting leaner and leaner all the time - my work bottoms are getting baggy around the waist.

I don't know how low my body weight will be when I finish, but the leanest I have ever been in my adult life was weighing 76.4kg in 2007 and I would say right now my body fat levels remind of being around 79kg back then, but I hadn't begun weight training then - so it's another illustration that my bulking period from August to December has been quite successful.

At the end of the day it's all a learning process I suppose and as they say you live and learn!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Quick session today. Back, Biceps and a bit of cardio.

Lat Pull downs - 45kg x 10, 75kg x 3/10

Bent over BB rows - 100kg x 3/10

Single arm DB rows - 44kg x 3/10

DB curls - 20kg x 3/10

DB concentration curls - 12kg x 3/10

20 minutes on the stepper.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Chest, Triceps, Abdominals.

Incline DB press - 36kg x 3/10

DB flyes - 20kg x 3/10

DB pull overs 38kg x 3/10

Smith machine Close grip Bench press - 80kg x 3/10

Two handed DB extensions - 38kg x 3/10

Two handed DB skull crushers - 20kg each x 3/10

Bench dips - 1 set to failure, which was 46 reps.

Various weighted Ab exercises x 120 movements.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Pre-breakfast cardio today and hopefully every day this week, as I have the rest of the week off work - so it was a date with the x trainer!

40 minutes on the X trainer - 650 calories burnt.

I was starving on my way home from the gym and really looking forward to my oats and honey!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

More early morning calorie burning madness this morning with some resistence training thrown in for good measure.

I was unsure of doing any resistance training before eating anything, but I felt quite good and had a albeit quick but pretty good session and felt strong.

Squats - 60kg x 10, 80kg x 10, 90kg x 10, 100kg x 10, 120kg x 10, 130kg x 10, 140kg x 10.

Standing DB curls - 22kg x 3/10 [pb]

DB concentration curls - 14kg x 3/10

30 minutes on the X-trainer = 500 calories burnt.

Home for more oats and honey!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

This morning's session was Shoulders, calves, a bit of cardio and Oasis on the Ipod...

Standing Shoulder press - 40kg x 10, 60kg x 8, 60kg x 8, 60kg x 6.

Up right rows - 35kg x 3/10

Bent over Laterals - 20kg x 3/10

DB shrugs - 50kg each x 3/10

Standing Calf raises - 100kg x 3/30

Leg press machine Calf raises - 140kg x 3/30

25 minutes on the X trainer - 400 odd calories burnt.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Went to the gym this morning with our lass, whilst she was cardio munching and doing some rather bizzare fast paced step ups on a bench I was pounding the iron.

It's quite odd that even though I am dieting I feel strong and am still able to really push for progression, I'd of thought I'd feel quite weak, but anyway today was Back and Biceps -

5 mins caning the X trainer to get warm.

B/W Chins - 3/10

BB bent over rows - 100kg x 3/10

Single handed DB rows - 46kg x 3/10[pb] - love this exercise!

Seated close grip machine rows - 100kg [20 pin] x 3/10

Standing EZ curls - 40kg x 3/10 [pb]

Standing DB curls - 22kg x 3/10

Preacher DB curls - 12.5kg x 3/10


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the weakness from dieting is overemphasized..

another bbing myth

i reckon it stems from when a competitor is on really low carbs approaching a comp.

i reckon a full set of abs showing shouldnt leave you weak...

if youre taking youre bf down to ripped glutes level yeah sure weak as a kitten lol.

i think youre lifting some bloody good "realistic" poundages..as opposed to all the interweb poundages out there lol

how come youre a postman bud and not doing something that i`d assume a former national athlete would?

more money inside the letters ? lol :becky:

pre breaky cardio-NUTTER!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Mate - all the lifting sessions this week has been before breakfast as well, I don't know whether that's advisable, but it what I've been doing and I don't mind it. I have always been an early bird and prefer mornings for anything [LOL!] than say evening time.

Thanks for the compliments on my strength levels - they have improved no end since I began training. I still am not particularly strong on some exercises like any pressing. I'm sure if I just concentrated on heavy compound stuff and caned the bench press two or three times a week I would get better on it, but for now I'm happy.

I guess also that as I'm getting lighter body weight wise in theory I am getting stronger pound for pound.

It's a good question to how far to diet down to with regards "the look" I think that most people when they look at their idols in BBing they obviously see them in stage condition and use that as their aim, but I don't see that as too realistic if your aim is to get to a certain state and stay there. I want to look lean enough to have separation between major muscles, good levels of vascularity in the arms, shoulders maybe the legs aswell and of course the obligatory abs and obliques so at a guess a real 7-9%.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

actually unless you see a show all you see is what they look like in a pose..

a pose under lights, tanned up...

you should see some of them relaxed...

if i tense my quads theyre cut,untensed theyre shapless still lol..

god knows how you`d maintain cut legs naturally..


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yea I know what you mean.

My vascularity has started to come out in my shoulders a bit more and "new" veins beginning to appear in my chest and traps when I do my "most muscular" LOL!

The thing is the test to see how lean you are I'm victim to the lifting of the T shirt to see my abs and tbh I don't think I have that great abs for aethestics - they are very flat, our lasses for example are like bars of soap - thick and "chunky" LOL

I am also obsessed with looking in the mirror to check if I'm any leaner! - so I have decided to stop looking in the mirror for a week at a time to see any difference and only in the mornings as well!

Does anyone else do the looking in the mirror thing a bit too much? :nod:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Does anyone else do the looking in the mirror thing a bit too much?


nah thats just you, you narcissistic mirror hog...

certainly never practised doing most muscular poses hehe










if only that was a recnt pic


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL!!!

Quality pic that mate! I hope your bed sheets match those cutains!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

they do actually... :mid-digit: well the duvet cover is :becky:


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I had all that in my bedroom at my parents house plus a matching rug - now have you got one of them??!!:tongue1: Took me ages to find one.

Taking young ladies up to that......was like a hot knife to butter mate!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol your just hoping i`m gonna post a pic of meself in leopard skin pants now!

talking of dressing up have you ever asked your missus to put on her gladiator gear on "around" the house?

g`wan you must`ve..


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Do you really need to ask!?!

I thought you were going to ask if I had tried it on...LOL!!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I should also add to my log with this morning's Cardio.

I couldn't be arsed with the gym's machines this morning, so I went to my local Athletics track and it's a place I know very well.

Armed with a fleece jacket and woolly hat I did a bit of interval work - 200m brisk walk, followed by 200m 30 second pace running - about 3/4 max. So essentially a lap of the track.

I managed 5 200m walks followed by 5 200m "sprints"

It didn't take long, but I was knackered and even though it was -1.5 degrees I was soon very warm to put it mildly!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i bet all the muscle worshippers on here are seething with jealousy bud...

you da fcuking man!








:becky:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

wow 200m sprints...i just dunno how thats possible lol

i have always thought that sprints would be a good thing to include,the odd time i try them my legs are PUMPED!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Try it mate. Get to your local athletics track or maybe just the park and give it a go interval stylee....you are glad of the 200m walk.

I am actually surprised at my fitness, as I have never been aerobically good and muscular endurance poor also, but I think the weight training and the cardio this last month has improved my over fitness a bit.

This morning I did some more early morning cardio. This time in the form of a brisk hour long walk - 3.5miles it It was very cold and very foggy - but it was really nice to be out and I enjoyed it.

I did plan on doing Chest and Triceps at the the gym, but I can't find my gym card anywhere and so I didn't go.....nevermind, feel a bit guilty, but I know I shoudn't as the rest isn't a bad thing at all and I'll just do it tomorrow instead.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

10 m sprints it is then lol


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Today was the Chest and Tri's session that was meant to be done yesterday.

Another good quick session trying to push things on a bit more in places.

Incline DB press - 36kg x 3/10

DB flyes - 22kg x 3/10 [pb] - I feel I could even take it up a notch as well.

DB straight arm pull overs 38kg x 3/10

Smith machine Close grip Bench press - 80kg x 10, 90kg x 9, 90kg x 4 [drop set 80kg x 4]

Two handed DB extensions - 38kg x 3/10

EZ bar skull crushers - 35kg each x 3/10 - I prefer using DB's but the 20's weren't about and I had a go with 22's...but errr nah wasn't happening at that point of the session!

I'm really getting into the DB incline press and feel in the coming weeks and months it's an exercise I could really progress with, but as I train on my own I struggle to get the DB's into position on my own - I use the "individually knee up to the shoulder" trick and 36kg is getting close to my limit of being able to "knee it up" 38-40 maybe, but after that and I will be running out of ideas, any ideas guys/gals?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

pick db`s up like a clean and jerk bud then sit down with em.

i did em yesterday and for the first time ever really emphasized the stretch at the bottom and increased my rom by a couple of inches.

i stuck with my warm up weights took the negatives real slow and am amazed at how achey my chest is today.

feels great!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm not the best "cleaner" tbh - I did a bit back in my athletics days. 100kg was my best when I was 19 albeit with shocking technique. It was depressing as our lass has a better PB at it than me.

I'll give it a go though and see. Did you clean them from hang or off the ground? As picking DB's off the floor is abit low for me.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

This afternoon/evening session was a real blasted session - very little time between sets and pounded it out. The gym had a few people in there which was good, but not silly busy.

Standing Shoulder press - 60kg x 10, 60kg x 8, 60kg x 8,

Up right rows - 35kg x 10, 40kg x 2/10 [pb]

Bent over Laterals - 20kg x 3/10

DB shrugs - 52.5kgkg each x 3/10 [pb]

I added some DB front raises today to really pump the shoulders and my shoulders after were well and truly cooked - awesome stuff.

DB front raises - 17.5kg x 3/10

Standing Calf raises - 100kg x 3/30

Leg press machine Calf raises - 160kg x 3/30

I was wearing a sleeveless T-shirt today and I don't know if the gym lighting is flattering or maybe the mirrors even, but I am getting much more detail and striations in the shoulders and very noticeable separation between muscles in the shoulders and arms. I haven't weighed myself for a wee while now and will do on Saturday morning, I also haven't seen myself without a top on for about a week and plan not to for a couple more weeks - the idea behind it being with me normally being a vain 'astard I look at myself in the mirror all the time to see if I'm getting leaner, but doing that you won't notice the difference, so hopefully I'll get a nice result at the end when I do look LOL! - It's weird not looking at yourself when having a shower or if you get in the night for a waz LOL!!!

No cardio today though, as I have done some serious work on the push bike at work and the same tomorrow too. However I did do some more early morning pre-breakfast walking yesterday which I didn't log - I don't know if anyone else does it, but it's just nice to get up and get out, power out some mileage and have some time to think. I deffo reccommend it.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Phill said:


> This afternoon/evening session was a real blasted session - very little time between sets and pounded it out. The gym had a few people in there which was good, but not silly busy.
> 
> Standing Shoulder press - 60kg x 10, 60kg x 8, 60kg x 8,
> 
> ...


Hey Phill i know what you mean about the mirror thing lol.

But when it comes to Mr vain then i reckon i would beat you to that title haha.

I just love it when people say to me i look 25 then i tell them thanks but im 34. Boost my ego even more...But i too must stop looking in mirrors especially ones in the disabled toilets......pmsl


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Phill said:


> The thing is the test to see how lean you are I'm victim to the lifting of the T shirt to see my abs
> 
> I am also obsessed with looking in the mirror to check if I'm any leaner! - so I have decided to stop looking in the mirror for a week at a time to see any difference and only in the mornings as well!
> 
> Does anyone else do the looking in the mirror thing a bit too much? :nod:


Im always lifting my T shirt up Phill to see my new flatter belly. lol.

But i bet you cant stop looking in the mirror. Its just a habit that we all have. You should start a new thread Phill asking who looks in the mirror the most lol


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I actually haven't seen myself in the mirror - torso wise for well over a week and today was the first time I weighed myself in over a week as well and things are heading in the right direction still.

Obviously without seeing my torso it's hard to compare but from looking at arms and legs I think I'm close to being the leanest I have ever been as an adult...still 3 weeks today till I go on holiday to Egypt so I have to keep going and think another few kilos loss is very realistic.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lemme just check this

bent over laterals for rear delts yeah?

with 20kg db`s!!!! for 3 sets of 10?

re picking up the weights - pick the up from waist height if its easier..

bit confused AGAIN lol cos youre only picking up 36kg db`s - 72kg all told,youre backs that twitchy is it?

have em at waist height as you take the weight n just squat down so they almost fall of the raised surface and they`ll be in position..


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yep - 20kg x 3/10 for bent over laterals - is that good?

The issue with picking up heavy DB's for incline bench DB presses I normally stand up and dead lift them to waist height then sit down on the bench with them resting on my knees - the DB's are in hammer curl hand position if that makes sense. I then use each knee in turn and knee it up and curl it at the same time to my shoulder - the right hand is done first the left next.

I guess with time if I progress the exercise slowly over time I should in theory adapt and manange getting the weights in to position as described above.

Here's a cheesy vid of Shawn Ray doing what I do to get the DB's up - 45 secs in.

Quality BBing clothing too!

[ame]





[/ame]


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah thats how i get db`s in position for bench but if im doing shoulder presses i do the jerk thingy..

thats a ridiculous weight for any db raise in good form.

rear laterals are the hardest of all..

i dont do them but the last time i tried them i guess i couldve used 5kg bells :becky:


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Bent over laterals are stronger for me than side laterals - 15's side laterals with good form for a full set is about the most I can do - 17.5's with a bit of swing creeping in. Front laterals again a bit stronger than side laterals with 17.5kg for good form.

I might be able to go heavier with all of them tbh, as I do my compounds first which must exhaust the shoulders a bit before I begin any DB raises.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

certainly wasnt disbeleiving you..just shocked lol


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

You might be stricter form wise than me - I take the DB's to just above fraction above parallel for side and front raises. I have seen a few lads at my gym take DB's much higher.

For all my spouting about how weak I am and especially my lack of muscular endurance I did a game on holiday where you could win a bottle of wine - holding the half full bucket of water out in front of you with straight arms for the longest time!....I wasn't going to try it to begin with as I just wanted to read my book in peace and catch a few rays and anyway I got heckled to go up and as I got up I said to Kara - "I might as well win you a bottle of wine eh?" LOL!!

5 and a bit minutes later and I come back with a bottle of crap wine! - oh my poor shoulders though.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I never got to writing down my tea time session yesterday as when I got home I was busy making our valentines tea!

Kara hadn't a clue what I was making, but she did know I was doing it and anyway it was a bit of a mix of stuff but all faves of mine...prawn toast, a chicken balti with some basamti, some spicy poppadoms and lemon cheese cake for dessert! - all eaten by candle light at the dinner table and to top it all off I put "Sexual Healing" by Marvin Gaye on the Ipod dock - ultimate cheese but got Kara in histerics when I turned it by remote! - so funny!.....anyway the session prior to me being trying to be funny.

It was a legs day and it went like so...

5 mins warmup on the X-trainer.

45 degree Leg press - 120kg x 10, 160kg x 10, 200kg x 10, 240kg x 10, 280kg x 10, 320kg x 10 [PB]

Lots of warming up sets to the one real all out working set - adding a plate a side each set and it was a bit of a struggle for the 320, but it should be as it's the heaviest I have done for 10. I'm really going to focus on progressing this in some way week on week.

Leg Extensions toes pointed out - full stack [15 pin/75kg] x 3/15

Leg Extensions toes pointed inwards - full stack [15 pin/75kg] x 3/15

Standing Leg curls - 20kg x 3/10

5 mins walk on the treadmill to loosen off.

Stretch

My leg session is a session I have never really settled with in that I have always been conscious of my previous back problems and the last thing I want to do is get back to those doom and gloom days...Deads, SLDL's, Squats have all bothered my back at times and whilst I would love to do them and get strong with them and I'm sure if I could do them regular I would be better for it, but I just don't feel I can and it's a compromise with what I have come up with but I'm getting happier with my leg days with the Leg presses and Extensions/curls - still not entirely satisfied with it and might add something else too it, but we'll see.

I'm off now for my pre-breakfast 3.5 mile brisk walk with our lass, should also help ease the DOM's and get some blood flowing to my legs this morning in readyness for walking around the shops with her later...:frusty:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hehe they call him mr.lover lover!

modify youre squatting rom bud.

if parallel is too much dont go so low, simple.

the extra weight this will allow if you build it slowly will do the trick.

ive done nothing but singles for my partial deads and have quads that look like ive dont a million leg extensions..

NO not puny lol - cut if tensed :becky;

its that thing we were talking bout..making the best of what you can do...

singles for leg growth isnt a popular way to go,but then most who have any backpain give up and live on the leg press.

saying that much respec to pscarb for looking as thick as a house on nowt but legpress...

which reminds me an option would be to leg press and partial deadlift in a rack which i think is what he does...

but if ive managed to start squatting again albeit 18 months post fusion i reckon most should be able too.

if i had modified my lifting prior to the op ive now realised i could possibly have squatted all along.

what ive realised is (derrrrr obviously lol) is to control the negative.

i mean take the drop totally out of the situation and genuinely lower the weight to a slight pause at the bottom.

i`m shocked cos ive no back pain(currently after squats)first sign of it and i`ll be modifying something lol.

i`m saying this to anyone rerading rather than you cos you agree..

always choose the exercise with the biggest potential for growth.

a good albeit extreme example is to do dips or close grip bench over oh i dunno triceps pushdowns and some tricep extensions to finish the job off...

:becky: lol got on one...


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

nah mate, I don't mind you going off on one - I like the feedback and advice is always listened to and processed in me noggin' I'll give the rack partial deads ago - what height do you set the bar on the rack safety bars? - just below knees?

Might aswell post today's session which was only about an hour after the walk this morning, but we had to go shopping and tbh it wasn't too painful, I even managed to get a few bits for my holidays so not all bad.

Back and Biceps today -

Wide grip pull ups - B/W x 3/10

Seated close grip machine pulls - 100kg x 3/10

Bent over BB rows - 105kg x 3/10 [PB....I think LOL]

Single arm DB rows - 48kg x 3/10 [PB]

EZ bar curl - 40kg 3/10

DB curls - 22kg x 3/10

Concentration curls - 14kg x 3/10

Finally a blast till failure on the DB hammer curls to finish 15kg x 30 each arm.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah i guess just below the knees.

you could vary the distance between the pins by standing on an extra mat or something..

key is to get a height you can handle without aggravating your back.

doesnt matter if its unique to you, in fact maybe its best it is.

you can than start adding weight each week..

keeping the increments low this is also key lol(i have a bunch of em )

dont skip increments either.do them all and youre back will love you for ir lmfao!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Sweet, I'll give them a go - as the saying goes try anything once [well not quite everything LOL!]

Should be on with Chest and Triceps tomorrow guys so be sure to tune in for more log updates [like anyone's bothered! hehe]


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its not who answers on youre thread it who reads it..

i`m sure the piccies that youve put up have been downloaded,laminated and abused many times over he he!

my threads had 28000 oddd views lol

if you look on the index at at many people actually come on the site but dont post its shocking, and you add that to the amount of guests who view threads..

we`re superstars bud :becky:

this is basically a goldfish bowl..

i should be getting the dogs wearing my pants and then selling them on for a tenner a pair in the classifieds section :becky:

or should i just be classified and sectioned!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> its not who answers on youre thread it who reads it..
> 
> i`m sure the piccies that youve put up have been downloaded,laminated and abused many times over he he!
> 
> ...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i had this kinda stalker dude who used to phone me up and tbh it took me a couple of phone calls to remember his voice(i can be a really dopey cnut at times) - manchester accent(mr.george i`m highly suspicious)

but he`d just ask me normal stuff about wanting to start training etc,he`d make the appointment and not turn up..

didnt sound like he was pleasuring himself or owt lol

course each time i sussed it was him i sent thim a particularly nasty txt and it`d scare him off for a while(probly the bit he liked...eww

the last occasion i kinda guessed it was him when in the middle of totally straight converstion he started telling me how he was a transvestite-i sh1t you not..

and how he wanted to boost his cleavage with bench presses pmsl

i thought fcukit i might as well go along with it he might make an appointment and show up so i can set the dog on him lol

but he didnt turn up and had probly got another :jerkit: outta me lol

i aim to please :becky: fcuk freebies tho!

he hasnt contacted me for a while but then i did send him london pics...

maybe he focussing elsewhere now...

have you heard of the gay 4 pay rumours that surround some of the top olympia comeptitors?

theres a thread on another forum, i`ll try n find the link about it.

wouldnt it be amusing if BBing was run by pink bros...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> he hasnt contacted me for a while but then i did send him london pics...
> 
> maybe he focussing elsewhere now...


haha very funny cal:axe:


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Cal, Just about to go to work and thought I'd have a quick scan on here and you have me trying not to laugh too loudly so I wake our lass upstairs - I'm nearly crying in laughter here!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

weird innit, my gf doesnt think i have a sense of humour....


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

This afternoon's session - Chest and Triceps.

Not the best session in all honesty I struggled for some bizarre reason with the usual weight of some exercises, anyway here's how it went -

Incline DB press - 36kg x 3/10.

Bent arm DB flyes - 24kg x 3/10.

B/W dips - 3/15.

Close grip smith machine bench press - 80kg x 10, 9, 8.

Seated DB Tricep extensions - 36kg x 9, 32kg x 10, 10.

V grip cable pull downs - 50kg x 3/10.

Body weight wise I weighed myself today again and when I began my training back in August last year I weighed 85.odd kilos and got up to at a heaviest point when bulking at 92/3kg ish and today I weighed exactly 180lbs which is around just above 81kg, so I have lost a fair old bit of weight which makes me wonder if I under exaggerated the BF % level I got up to.

My plan is to maintain a lean weight that I feel happy around over the summer months whilst I have a few holidays to go on and then come September time [after all my hols!] begin to think about adding some lean mass again and being honest I don't think I will try and "bulk" again - whilst I do feel it worked well to gain muscle I feel much happier when I feel leaner and look lean and I will try and gain muscle and stay lean-ish [hypocritical maybe?] at the same time and if it's a longer process then so be it...I'm in no rush.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

have you been stressed or slept badly last couple of days.

have you had a few days off training recently?


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nah, not too stressed...altho did get a puncture in the van at work today out delivering....tried the spare and it didn't fit! LOL!!! - it must be for one of the other type vans we have. Anyway there's a local garage in the village where I was and got them to put some air in for me so atleast it'd get me round, as at one point I thought I was going to have to go back to the office and change the wheel then drive back out again.....oh the fun of being a postman - they could use that as a story line for postman pat I reckon!

I haven't had a rest in the sense of taking a week off since December....so not too long ago. I think perhaps I have been getting ahead of myself and trying to up it week in week out and not allowed for things to settle.

I do try and give bodyparts enough rest between exercising them again and especially secondry muscles groups too - My next session is a shoulder sesh is going to be Thursday, so that's two full days of rest for Triceps as I do some presses on shoulder day so obviously Tri's will be secondry used that day.

It could be that I didn't have my oats this morning LOL! - We had no milk in and I'm not man enough to have porridge made with water, so I had to have a couple of slices of wholemeal toast and honey.

I'm going on my hols in 2 weeks on Saturday and will use that as an easy week. I will still be using the hotel gym - we had to make sure the hotel had a gym before booking LOL! and will take it down a notch there....so not long before a bit of a rest. I know if you need a rest you need a rest and it shouldn't be just when you have a holiday in a few weeks, but we'll see what my next sesh is like - I could just be having a bit of an off day eh?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

when you threw javelin did you cycle youre throwing?

or did you try and throw as far as you could every time?

meant to ask you the other day cos i thought cycling was the core of most athletic sports.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

No the volume of intensity varied depending upon what time of the year it was.

Everyone is different with regards this and often experienced athletes don't feel the need to throw with a high level of intensity throughout their off season - typically the winter months between October/November - March/April.

Some athletes actually take a break from throwing completely between them finishing a competitive season - so say August/September time and the new year to give their "throwing bits" some time to recover - it also increases appetite for throwing come the better weather and gets you "gagging for it!"

Personally, I found throwing year round to be productive - only having a month off after the summer season fully and then getting back to it, but working pretty much 90% of the time at low intensities focussing soley on technical development, but I would always still include a few throws each session of giving it "the treatment" :becky:

As the summer approaches the volume of intensity would increase dramatically, but the overall volume down - maybe as little as 20 throws, but 20 quality throws.

Actual training wise I never did much - not enough for me to improve, but they periodise their training year something like, very basic -

September - active rest

October - December - basic conditioning/hypertrophy

December - February - Max strength

February - Mid March - Power

Mid March - May - Speed

May - August - Competitive season.

Often athletes will double periodise aswell and include transition periods between phases, so have shorter blocks.

They include lots of compound lifting exercises like Power cleans, Snatches, Jerks, Squats, Pullovers etc and lots of specific drills with discs and core exercises. They also do lots of little bits and pieces to strengthen and stabalize little fixator and stabaliser muscles with clingy bands and instability boards.

Lot's of plyo's, jumps, heavy ball and medi ball throws for specific strength and also include overweight and lightweight Javelins for overloading specifically.

Often over looked but they should do lots of mobility exercises too.

Here's quite a good vid from a yank thrower, showing some of the typical training Javelin guys do and also one or two eye opening exercises including what we call "skinning the cat snatch" at about 1 minute in!

[ame]





[/ame]

Here's a vid of me doing a full throw in 2007 about a month back into throwing from hurting my back at Easter 2002 and not throwiing since then!

[ame]





[/ame]


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

The stick vanished phill


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL @ "stick"

I assure you it didn't - it'd be good if I did throw it that far out of sight - that throw was probably just below 70m.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Only 70m Phill, was you just warming up....layball:


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I always well try to always have a bit of a sleep for an hour or two in the afternoon after work and I when I got up I thought what to do?...and London got me thinking my not take some mid diet photos. I am 180lbs on the dot at the mo, which is 12 stone, 12, so just under 13 stones I guess and I reckon another 10lbs to lose would see me looking quite trim and ready for the beach! I feel as though I'm not quite there yet, but this is the first time I have seen myself without a shirt on in a few weeks and I deffo look trimmer than I did previous - it's a nice feeling the all of a sudden thing, rather than seeing yourself everyday, it was a pleasent surprise!

Unfortunately I couldn't get to a disabled toilet to take the pics :tongue1: but I'm sure I have read somewhere that natural lighting is best, so I took them by the front door where is a large mirror, the front door has frosted glass so I didn't worry the neighbours!!

Anyway, here they are, ecuse the lack of quality, but the mirror is crap, so is the camera and so is the person taking the pics! -


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

you fcuker! and you`ve only been weight traing 6 months...

quads are really good.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

looking good Phill. Quads stand out big time, When you do lose a few more pounds you will look solid....


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

All this in just 6 months, I must be doing something wrong lol


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Cheers guys! You surprise me with the praise for the legs tbh - but I'm well pleased you think they are developing.

Probably my fave aspect of my physique is the taper between lats and waist and this should become a tad more dramatic when I lose a few more pounds. My waist at around the naval and also lower down at the bottom of the waist is about 31" at the moment, I reckon they will both be down below 30" when I finish, as at the moment there's still a little bit of fat there and at the bottom of my back that could go!

Cheers for the comments guys, it just aids the motivation even more - ta!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

NO PROBLEM FATTY....KIDDING MATE. KEEP IT UP :clap2:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

downloaded laminated and stuck to the back of my bathroom door!

london,phil had a really good base..

its what you get for being a national athlete  and 5th in the AAA`s


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

6 months training too. Imagine what he will look like in 2-3 years time...


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yesterday I had a bit of a scare at the gym.

It was a shoulders and calves day and I was on my second set of bent over lateral raises and my lower back went "pop" and I had a sudden sharp pain. My first thought was "fcuk no - not again!!" I honestly thought I had injured myself like the first time I did it 8 years ago. As soon as I felt it I dropped the DB's and walked away and had to lie down on my back with my knees up for 5 minutes.

When I got home My back felt as though it was on fire and became very stiff. I iced it on and off and did all my usual tricks in the book when my back was bad years ago, one of which is get alcohol down me quick and lots of it to numb the pain and also let the body relax, so it eases the spasm.

Our lass went to the chemists and picked up some Voltarol and today it has eased off a bit, it still feels a bit beat up, but I was expecting it and this is the best I could of hoped for tbh - a few more days resting now and taking the anti inflams should hopefully see me right.

Whatever though, it was a wake up call to tell me not to forget about my previous injuries and perhaps have a look at some of the exercises I do and think about what I'm doing more, I think I must of let my back become rounded for a split second and I guess that's all it takes for an injury to occur.

Food for thought.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i dont rate rear delt raises,but aside from that, i simply wouldnt do an exercise(and youre lifting heavy db`s)that had my back in such a weak postion.

thats why i dont do bent over rows...

deads really do grow your rear delts.

my left one looks great lol-cos of my drooping shoulder i told you about my right one isnt really apparent tho.

wasnt that a simply classis chat last nite thanks to the visitor..i was almost in tears of laughter..

i noticed you went quiet lmao


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Bored, bored, bored....went for a 6 mile power walk!! Then as I got back I thought why not take some pics...never done any side tricep pics so why not take a couple...I actually haven't lost any weight since my last set of pics which wasn't my plan, but as I have had issues with my back I have been errm let's say drowning my sorrows and numbing the pain a wee bit.

Here we go...The lighting in the first pic is better, but the second is awful as I'm right under the main light in the room...I'm sure Cal can give me a few tips on taking photos:tongue1:

I'm looking very pasty and a bit hairy at the mo which I guess doesn't help either and I'm sure the second pic the light is just reflecting off me I am so white LOL I didn't do any "pumping up" for them...I'll leave all that for my "final" pics when I finish leaning down. Once again 5' 9'' and 180lbs -


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

at the risk of sounding like a c0ck muncher..

fcuk me is that you!

youre first pics were good but theyre just fcuking ridiculos..

someone say i`m wrong.

training 6 months you CNUT!!!!

i reckon theres gonna be someone in some west ham pants hulking up and going green with envy...

those pics look like youve been training for anohter year since previous ones...

you are a my space angle genius dude!


----------



## Pix (Jun 6, 2009)

Looking kick ass phill! 

I'll sort you out with some photo's lol.. I have my own studio equipment!

Congrats again on the progress x x


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Cheers guys, I was just bored and wanted something to do LOL.

I could of shaved my chest and got some fake tan and really milked it and been a vain [email protected], but I'll do that in a bit!!! LOL.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

LOL....just look at my crap photo skills - leaving my T shirt on the sofa and even got the laptop in shot too.

I am so useless at this!!


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah looking good mate, Frank Zane was 5'9 and competed at around 185... something to aim for!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

He's my physical ideal...hence my avatar. I think he has such amazing proportions and balance. I don't have anywhere near as good aesthetics like that as my symmetry between right and left all over my body is a bit off [LOL] from years of Javelin throwing. My weaker sides are making progress and catching up.

I am natural still [for now....errm maybe one day I will dabble, I don't know...] unlike Zane LOL but yeah, he was amazing and I wish BBing was still like that now.


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

phil theres ya man lol little old but still got suming programs alittle gay mind.






fekking h8 shaw ray mannnnnnnn


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Love Shawn Ray - top physique. I think he perhaps should of won an Olympia, but obviously Dorian and his huuuge size came along LOL...Him and Dorian didn't get on by all accounts!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Looking good Phill. I still think im smaller and better looking tho :tongue1: lol lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I need to copy your pose then you lot will see how lean i really am. lol

Just look at me not wanting to get big but to get small and lean....layball:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

101% pure sex in those superman pants!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

haha cal. Just call me a lean machine


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

guess they must make all the diffrence i dont wear pants so my power must be in my pubes, i could think of a few things to call u but lean machine wasint one of them lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

getting jealous t man cause im leaner than u lol


----------



## thunderman1 (Dec 25, 2009)

lolizza:


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

This thread is getting camper than Dale Winton at a camp site, camping in a pink tent...

Had a back wax today in readyness for my holiday on Saturday! - no-one likes sunbathing next to a monkey now do they...










Legs...Cal's been winding me up saying I was hiding my calves before, so tried my best to get them in with a mirror shot as I couldn't get the camera to angle downward in the front room. I am on my tip toes here to get them in shot and holding the camera high and it was shaking like mad and took ages to get one half in focus grrr...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol stand on a box and lets see those skinny ankles :becky:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good going Phill :clap2:


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

few more months u will be wider than me :high5:


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

London1976 said:


> few more months u will be wider than me :high5:


This...










Equals this...






LOL!!!!!!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

nice 1.

what u reckon of my new routine from the crazyman, 6 months from now u will see me on the front cover of mens health lol


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I dunno yet, I have just asked the guru himself about it, but no word as of yet. BTW 60kg mili press for 5 sets of 10....kicks my arse well and truly.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

mili press was done on smiths machine tho...surely you can do more phill u god damn beast you are:becky:


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Smith machine...you wuss! Was that including 20kg for the bar or 60kg worth of weights on the sides?

TBH I dunno, I reckon on the smith machine I might mange that, but 5 sets....maybe not. I can only just about rattle off 3 sets of 10 chins too...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Its was 60kg of weights. The smith machine bar doesn't hardly weigh anything. My health centre has 1 barbell but has no rack Phill so doing milis would have to be done on Smiths


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

why not go with DB press?

works all heads of delts.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

i will use 28kg db for shoulder press next time round,


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I haven't given a update of actual training of late, so might as well update hoe I'm getting on...

As you will know, if you have been reading I have a history of back problems and I hurt my back maybe two weeks ago now - the first time in a while actually and at first I was quite concerned. However, it actually settled down well and I tried to train again a week later and I aggravated it again! It was worse though that when I hurt it and it's now in a state of tension most of the time, it does ease, but I feel I need to get regular weekly massage again, as previous in 2007 it was amazing what it did for me. A session is 25 quid and one every week is money which I could do with for other things tbh, but my back comes first.

I am going on holiday to Egypt on Saturday and whilst I will do some cardio every morning there and maybe some light resistance training I feel I need to protect my back and begin some core strengthening stuff. We used to do loads when I was an athlete and to start it's all very low intensity stuff that can be done regular and I feel I need to begin at square one and knuckle down with it....also and perhaps this goes against one or two's thinking is I am going to re-consider what exercises I do in future for all my training - I do not want to do anything that puts me at risk. I don't care if say I never squat or deadlift again [not that I did much of either anyway and have never DL'd much] I totally understand their value but for the sake of my back I won't risk it and would rather do something that takes my back out of the equation totally....people might say "If you don't squat, dead lift or don't do BB rows you won't optimise growth, especially as you are natural" - that's fine, I am confident I will see results using a leg press and machine rows....

That's another issue that has been going on in my mind lately...to stay natural or not....I asked a member on here the other day what got them intrigued and to start using and the answer was internet forums! and to a point I agree. Until now, especially coming from my sporting background steroids were seen as an incredibly bad thing - don't get me wrong I am under no illusions that they are not bad for you, but from what I can see they are not as bad for you are the media suggests if used with caution and education. Making the decision to use is totally a personal one and I guess it's down to goals amongst other circumstances and I am not ashamed to say I have been curious - I think lots of natty people are, but I really don't know if I will, as my goal isn't to gain much more size than I already have - perhaps at a guess 10lbs max heavier than I am but if you can imagine the same condition and seeing as I have only been training for half a year I perhaps haven't given my training enough time to get where ultimately I want to be.

When something interests me I like to read up about things and try and learn and I have to say lots of things about bodybuilding really interests me - much more than I thought it would actually when I joined the gym 6 months ago, it's surpised me how much I enjoy working out my calories for the day, trying new ways to cook food and make healthy food interesting and trying to progress my training - just little things like that I really enjoy.

Take this interesting article for example - Your Maximum Muscular Bodyweight and Measurements

It discusses people's maximum natural size and it's probably bee posted on here before, maybe Cal posted it up at one point...

For myself, according to the formula my maximum potential muscle sizes in theory are, these are worked off using 6.5" wrist, 8.5" ankle and 5' 9'' height -

*46.77 Chest*

*16.92585 Bicep*

*15.1519 Forearm*

*16.69565 Neck*

*25.76065 Thigh*

*16.9652 Calf*

Max lean body mass would be around 165lbs

At 10% BF I would be about 184lbs

The figures seem to match up quite well, I haven't weighed myself for a few days, but I guess I am 176-178lbs at the moment and most of my measurements aren't too far off them - my chest isn't far off that at all. With my arms and legs about an inch off my supposed maximums. The article suggests that some body parts could be exceeded if one had the amazing genetics....don't we all wish our arms [calves for Cal!] could do this!!

So, what I getting at is I am not going to use steroids I don't think, I don't see the point considering my goals. I think I also would get a greater sense of satisfaction if I got close to my goals without using assistence, I also perhaps and have stated before about my desire to compete in natty BBing, I certainly wouldn't use and try and get away with it - although I am sure people try and do. I don't know if I will ever get the guts to do it, but it would be a great thing for me if I did.

Apologies for such a long post, but I thought I'd share just a few things that have been on my mind of late!


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Phil, it's interesting that you mention about not doing Squats & Deads etc. Whilst they are excellent exercises you can certainly still make great gains without them, I actually think a lot of bodybuilders put too much emphasis on how much they can lift rather than the effect it is having on the body part worked.

The reason I said it is interesting is because I remember reading a great article by your ideal - Frank Zane, who himself was a believer in more focused training and cutting out the heavier lifts amoungst other things to avoid thickening of the waist and keep his proportions... worked for him!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

re the no squats thing..

phil you have great genetics and i reckon you`ll grow fine without them.

pscarb hasnt done them for years either cos of a back prob..and he`s as thick as a house..

its that thing about maximal progress..deads and squats are at the top and and theres a sliding scale of productiveness..

you do what you can do..

the chart is about symmetry as much as size..you have that to you fecker!

bad arms and calves for me dude get it right lol.

v odd you have cut legs and not abs..

great physique or not better to hang on with gear..cos depsite youre GIRTHS i reckon you`ll grow for a while yet just sticking at what ya doing now..

you gota good outlook on ya training all round bud.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Yeah I agree with Cal totally, you have made awesome progress in such short space of time and clearly have great natural genetics... there are people on gear who are not in as good shape, keep up the good work!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hey phil

............../??/)............(\?`\

............/....//..............\\....\

.........../....//................\\....\

...../??/..../??\.........../?`\....\?`\

.././.../..../..../.|_......_|.\....\....\...\.\

(..(....(....(..../.)..)......(..(.\....)....)....)

.\................\/.../....\...\/................/

..\................. /........\................../

....\..............(............)...........

:becky:


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> hey phil
> 
> ............../??/)............(\?`\
> 
> ...


Is that creatine under those finger nails :nod:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lmfao i new i put it in the wrong thread!

i just saw it somewhere on a torrent site in the comments section..(bad torrent i`m guessing)


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Right ok I haven't posted in this for a few sessions...

I said previous I was having a re-think with regards what I can and cannot do with regards my back issues and I also the upping of cardio I am doing - which is every morning fastest for only about 30 mins, but I have dropped a day at the gym and not doing any extra cardio at the gym, as I don't see the need just yet as weight loss is consistent and well happening! I am 3 sessions into now beginning a full body split, which is pretty much working out 3 sessions every 8 days or so....basically when I feel recovered and not sore I train again and not before. I have also really begun to focus on form since my injury and also rep speed - it's meant a dent to the ego and loss in weight lifted, but who cares - I feel even though the sessions have less volume per body part per session it feels ace and I'm still getting some intense work done.

Anyway today...

Felt good today at a new lightweight B/W since I began dieting - I didn't get a great deal of sleep last night and up at 4am for my fasted 35 minutes walk considering, so very pleased and also low on carbs today so all good and not irritable!

A little story for you anyway - I got stopped by an un-marked Police car this morning whilst out for my walk at maybe 4.20am! - asking what am I doing and asked me for my name, DOB, where I lived, where I was born and also if I'd been arrested before and am I known by the Police!!









....I asked why they stopped me and they said there's been a lot of car break in's or something like that. I said they could search me if they wanted and they just said it's alright and let me go...

I somehow think this could get to being a regular thing for me in the mornings lol!!

Today's sesh...

Leg Press - 120kg x 10 warm up, 3/10 200kg, really focusing on rep speed and depth to the movement.

Standing hamstring curls - 15kg x 3/10

Leg Press calf raises - 130kg x 30, 19, 19, each set to positive failure.

Upright BB rows - 35kg x 3/10...notch too light.

Chest press machine 70kg x 3/10, felt strong on here today and although bench press is a favoured exercise for most for a press, I actually feel this in the pectorals miles more than bench pressing does....surely a good thing, when I'm looking to isolate the chest more?

B/W Dips - 15, 14, 12.

Lat pull downs - 50kg x 3/10, again focus on the pull from the lats with range. Still not sure which i prefer this or pull ups, I do feel the lats isolated more with the pull downs rather than pull ups, so I might stick with the pull downs over the pull ups - we do have an assisted pull up machine and it's a bit gay I admit, but I did a bit of it on holiday and I have to say I actually liked it!....anyone else used the assisted pull ups machine?

Standing single arm cable rows - 50kg x 3/10

Standing DB Curls - 16kg x 3/10, 10kg x 3/10.....biceps dead and pumped to the max - awesome feeling and look!

As you can see a few changes to the workout and I'm still messing about with weights and exercises to see what I like best and suit me at this time.

I have also been thinking more and more about competing in BBing this year. I'd be competing in the British natural bodybuilding federation this time if I did and I am perhaps being a bit cheeky in my thinking but instead of doing the novice class I am thinking of possibly one of the Mr's - probably the lightweights, which is under 72kg and my plan if I do compete would be to do the qualifier which is nearest to me and it's the last one of the regional qualifiers - the northern and it's on the 1st August, so I would have plenty of time to diet and prepare and come up with a routine and music for the free posing round.

My reckoning is this - I weigh 78.5kg now at around 9% BF. I would want to get to around 4/5% to compete and be competitive condition wise. So by my calculations I have around 7.1kg of BF - I'm looking to be somewhere around half that BF% come competition time so I need to lose about 3kg of BF, there will obviously be water loss in the weekly weight loss I have and continue to see and also the matter of dropping water the week leading to the competition should I decide to do it - how much is typical for a 12 stone man I don't know and it's something which I will need to read up more on and try and get a better understanding of...any advice is appreciated - in fact any advice with regards whether my above thinking with regards amount of fat to lose, competition dieting and especially the last few weeks in the lead up from any guys/gals that are experienced would be great!

I guess ultimately I will continue to diet and lose fat and see where I am when I get close to where I want to be - if I don't think I can be competitive I probably won't do it this time, but it's certainly on my mind.

Thanks for reading once again and any advice especially to do with the competing aspects like I said before would be gratefully recieved.


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Good log Phil...interesting stuff..


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks Verne, it means a lot that people do read this!

Reading that back I mention "advice" alot! Anything to do with competition dieting and prep would be great. I could go and read "off of the internet" but I am interested to what experienced guys/gals here have to offer.


----------



## Cardio-Freak (Mar 19, 2010)

Interesting log. Keep going! I wish I'd have the energy to write one myself :|


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I was planning on training on Sunday. On Saturday I went to the football to watch my local team - Morecambe and the plan was to go there and then to a pub with our 'ther halfs for tea and then back to their to book a holiday!.....after eating way too much and drinking like a fish I got up in the night rough as a badgers scrotal sack!.....the training session on Sunday ashamed to say didn't happen. Since really cutting my drinking and amount of crap eating down I feel I can't handle it as I used to, it just knocks me for six the next day.

Sooo I trained yesterday instead, here's what I did...

Plank 3 x 1min holds followed by back hypers 3/10

Single leg extensions - 50kg x 3/10

Lying hamstring curls - 50kg x 3/10

Leg press calf raises - 130kg x 25, 20, 18

Seated chest press - 70kg x 3/10, 75kg x 10

Seated DB press - 16kg x 3/10.....new one for shoulders and for the thread on here about it to see how much can you seated shoulder press - bit needless me doing it tbh, but thought I'd give it a go lol and whilst keeping form and rep pace incredibly strict I managed a huuuge 16kg....LOL @ london thinking I could push 30's for seated shoulder press!

B/W dips - 15, 14, 12

Wide grip pull ups - 3/10

Standing single arm cable rows - 50kg x 3/10

Standing DB curls - 17.5kg x 3/10...12kg x 2 sets of rep blast to death!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dont beat yourself up about it..

you had an extra rest day..

thats a good thing


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Only 16kg. You aint training hard enough phill. Kidding. Im pretty sure you can do more than that still with good form. If skinny me can do 28kg then i say u cld do more: lol


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Maybe a touch more, but not much at all - the last rep of the last set was pretty much failure.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

it must be me then, i always knew i was a strong lil muther fooker. when i do 28's i struggle on the last 2 reps on the last 2 sets.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

I would guess this is likely down to technique:

If the dumbbells are going straight up and down in line with your ears there is more medial delt involvement and exercise is harder.

However as soon as you put even a small angle on it (cutler) your front delts and chest assist allowing you to lift a lot more weight.

There's benefits of doing either way, but can make a huge different in weight used.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

i lift like the 1st pix


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hmm he loooks abit liike you too :becky:


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Having not been feeling the best the past week and a bit my training has suffered in that I haven't done any or much....but of course resting up is the best thing when ill and a bit of a rest isn't a bad thing anyway. Who knows maybe it's my body telling me I needed one or that perhaps I have been more prone to it due to dieting?...saying that though the past week and bit since the Thursday before good Friday my diet hasn't been great in that I've been out drinking a few times and some old mates have been up over Easter and it's been a case of going out and eating pub food [lots of it!] and the obligatory beers that go hand in hand with it, even at home though I've had that taste for beer again and every few nights wanting a few bottles.....

Interestingly though my weight has been pretty consistent throughout - never over 80kg and tends to be around 78-79kg and having just measured my waist this morning is the smallest it's ever been at 29 3/4" and 30.25" around the naval, so I was quite surprised. Like most I tend to hold fat around my waist, but it's getting to the stage where around the waist to the pubic region the skin is very tight.....I daren't measure my arms or legs though...whilst they seem larger due to being leaner than ever I don't think I will like the numbers very much!

Without doubt despite the not too great diet some days my job has been helping me keep the weight down with it being very active....but back on track for me now me thinks. I really want to see how far I can go with the fat loss for the next month.

Today was the first session since last Saturday which makes this the second session in 2 weeks....afterwards I was zapped, I was going to pop in and see our lass [she works in the same building] but I was that gone I just wanted to get home and get some food in me.

Single Leg Extensions - 55kg x 3/15

Lying Leg Curls - 50kg x 3/10

Seated Calf raises - 40kg x 20, 20, 17

Seated Chest press - 75kg x 3/10

Pull over machine - 60kg x 3/10

Seated shoulder press - 40kg x 10, 10, 8

Single arm Lateral raises - 10kg x 3/10

B/W Dips - 3/15

Cable Pull Downs - 60kg x 3/10

Pull ups - 3 x 10, 10, 8

Standing Cable Rows - 50kg x 3/10

Stranding DB curls - 15kg x 3/10

....done, A big session for me and for some muscle groups a couple of exercises which I like, but I use minimal rest and the session took bang on an hour, so it's a fair old pace. I did this session last session and I really felt it the next few days so all good.


----------



## Verne (Oct 20, 2006)

Good log Phill...keep it going bud..


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Awesome progress Phill, your waist sounds tiny now for your build... are you going to post some new photo's soon?


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

woohoo posts!!

Yeah will do. The plan is to keep trying to lose fat and then when I have a week off work coming up have a play about with trying to drop water with water loading...also get another back wax aswell for it! LOL

The idea was to see what I would look like ripped and then decide whether or not to compete naturally this year or not....however, I have since decided that mentally more than anything I won't be ready and would like to give it another year before even thinking of competing, at the end of the day I have only been training since August last year and in that time only spent 4 months trying to gain. It'd be naive of me to think I'd be ready, so rather than do it and look shite and get down beat about it, give it another year and then see...but for now sticking to original plan of cutting.


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan mate...

Back wax? I though you were just wearing a jumper in your pictures :biggrin:


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Made myself a very worthwhile purchase I think....the book "Sliced" off Amazon, used for 8 quid - I reckon that's a bargain, as it usually goes for well over 20 quid used.

Loved reading an article I saw about the different states of muscularity from the book and think I'm really going to enjoy it! Happy days!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Great session this morning!

A land mark has been passed....I've worn the bandana for the first time in the gym - oh yes, I am officially hardcore....albeit amongst all the middle aged women on the exercise bikes! LOL

The long term aim after hurting my back a couple of months back was to get back to doing compound lifts rather than just sticking to the machines I have been using for my 3 day full body split.

I didn't do any leg work today as chatting to Cal yesterday we were discussing B/W squats for high reps if you are unable to perform regular squats due to an injury like I had.....anyway I gave them a go at the time and using a wide toes out stance like I do for squats anyway I knocked out 2 sets of 50 with only a broom handle on my back, focus was on slow reps and pausing slightly at the bottom of the movement, after 30-35 reps it was beginning to really burn the thighs and was surprisingly hard work. The last set I did I decided during to carry on past 50 and see what I could do and got to 69 reps before wanting a breather - had a few secs rest pause and then got to 80 where I finally gave in......I went to the kitchen to get a glass of water and couldn't pick my feet up off the ground!! LOL....I can only imagine what those kind of reps would do to you with even a small bit of weight. What was also interesting was even my arms after were showing signs of being pumped.

Anyway today's session I have changed a few exercises to the compounds I am after doing and whilst I would love to add bent over rows...I just don't have the confidence just yet to add them.

Warmed up the core with 3/20 back hypers and straight leg leg lifts in the roman chair.

Standing Shoulder press - 40kg x 4/10

Bench press - 70kg x 4/10

B/W dips - 4/15

B/W wide grip pull ups - 10,10,10, 8

Standing single arm cable rows - 50kg x 4/10

EZ BB curls - 30kg x 4/10

....sorry but had to add a couple of sets of DB curls lol....12kg x 10,8

All exercises where as strict and controlled as I could with full range and I added the DB curls as they are a bit of a guilty pleasure tbh - I love bicep exercises and being a vain [email protected] I love standing in the mirror seeing my arms pumped big time - I see training biceps as a reward for training everything else!


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

Bandana... who do you think you are Shawn Ray!? :lol:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

oh christ he`s gonna be after some lycra shorts next...

i reckon if he was a gladiator he`d be called Narcissus :becky:


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I can do better than just shorts - I have a couple of "all in ones" or unitards as they are better known from my athletics days - even a GB one! LOL...

Some old adidas trackies, a nice and fitted adidas tech fit type T shirt are the current items of choice....toying with the idea of getting myself a pair of these...










For training in...

and yep, I know I'm a tart! :tongue1:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

these are mine lol...

the flat soles of wrestling boots are great for deads

lol the unitard..youre a god!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I do have some weight lifting shoes, which are beneficial with the extra support, solid heel and also raised heel, especially when deep squatting and getting low for catching deep clean/snatches.....but, they don't look cool like some boxing shoes! LOL


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

as an ex scooter boy i gotta endorse the wearing of boxing boots..still got my lonsadales from 20years ago lol(white with tucked in army greens lol..dogs bolocks i can tell ya!)

but these days i`m thinking that dudes trying to hide his calves up..

eh phil :becky:

be like me get em out and give yourself the arnie mentality and let embarressment be youre inspiration


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I was actually thinking of folding them down to show off my calves lol :wink:

I don't claim to have great calves, but they are ok - hey they are in proportion with the rest of my that's my thinking!

Report from Yesterday's sesh - nice bit of DOM action in the ol' chest and shoulders, strangely Tri's feel fine - usually Tri's take a day or two to feel recovered, but like normal Bi's only feel a bit tight and not actually sore.

You know with my idea of 3 day full body action over 8/9 days I'm not sure I could cope say doing squats/partial deads [which is the goal to be able to do them with resistence alternating between the 2 for each session] and then doing the rest of the body - I know I could get away with limiting the number of exercises to say Bench, Military press, Pull ups, which should in theory work the full body, but I like adding another pull for back thickness and dips for tri's aswell as chest/shoulder and also some specific Bicep and calf work.......all of which thinking about it now makes me think "That's a lot to do..."

Any ideas on maybe an alternate split - like lower body, upper body alternate....or just man up and do the session as planned and see...?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

hmm are you talking about training over 9 days with 3 workouts like me and scan?

lol cant remember you saying tbh..

if you start low enuff with weights you will be able to squat and partial dead.

ie if you next time did hi rep squats like you did the other day.next time do it try with a BB rather than a broomstick...

then add a couple of small plates..

took me at least 3 years building up my trap bar poundage to what it is...(as i`m sure ive bored you about before lol)


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well I haven't been sticking to a set 8/9 day plan - just basically trained when I have felt I have recovered from the previous session - which has worked out 3 sessions in around 8 or so days. I'm lucky in the respect I can go to the gym any day of the week when I like, so it's not as if I can only go certain days or anything like that.

My idea would be...

Squat or deads

BB Calf raises

BB Shoulder press

Flat Bench Press

Dips

Wide grip Pull ups

Another pull type row for thickness rather than width.

BB curls

so...8 exercises.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ahh soz i misunderstood ya

deads give back thickness so i probly wouldnt include another back exercise..


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

it is essentially something ive done before(the routine) and it worked well.

i`d suggest changing the order of exercises tho.

deads/squats

calves

bench

pulldowns

shoulder press

biceps then dips

that way you split the 3 pressing exercises and they get a reprieve whilst doing back then bi`s.

altho saying that i dunno if i`d like training bi`s before dips so maybe shoulder press then dips...

shoulders n tris are gonna be very weakened by that point either way...

ive been supersetting a triceps and biceps exercise for the repreive recently and its works ok..

i found after all the shoulder work dips were sometimes too much and went to cloge grip db press instead..


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thing is Cal a row type pull is probably my fave exercise! I couldn't drop it...I just couldn't, it'd break my heart lol!! I'm doing standing single arm cable rows at the moment, but would like ultimately to go back to BB Rows, but the thought of bending over with a bar just makes me cringe....so might do single arm DB rows, as at least you are supporting your self kneeling on a bench and using your other arm holding it for support as well, taking pressure of the lower back.

I was thinking of not doing flat Bench and just using the Dips as a chest exercise actually - I've never been a Bench fan tbh but will try and continue with both...for now and see how the energy levels during each session go.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

just dips is fine for chest matey 

if you got back probs i`d say forget BB (bent over i assume?).

an option would be to use one those back machines where you have youre chest against a long pad and then you do the row...

think about it cos fave exercise or not if you have back probs the common sense answer is not to maintain a bentover postion(unless is Kara is coming at ya lmao)with a weight pulling you down...

i think dropping bench for dips entirely is a good idea...

so you`d go dips back exercise shoulders biceps..which makes sense...

you could put another back exercise in after shoulders but i really wouldnt.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I like going from back to bi's, down to the bi's being pumped and worked already from the back work....that not for you?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

imo you dont need 2 back exercises if youre doing squats or deads in same workout.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I like Pull ups targeting lats for width and rows for thickness - is that just myth? I know you aren't mad keen on the idea of hitting muscles at angles and fangles etc!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

...to add to the above, surely if you can perform 2 excercises it's not going to harm is it? Obviously understanding you do have a limited amount of energy for the training session, but if you can do the two....it won't harm?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

so why not do 2 chest exercises also...

youre getting thickness from deads n squats yeah?

so do wide grip pulldowns for width...youre backs already getting worked with 2 exercises-i could almost argue that a specific back exercise isnt needed as its worked so hard already..i`m being slightly devils advocate annoyingly there but i actually do beliEve it(havent risked it yet tho heh heh)

my brawn answer would be do a cycle of 1 back exercise for 3-4 months then swap it for another...

no i dont thnk you need to go for width and breadth at same time...

essentially youre specializing on youre back by adding the exercise when theres no need...

youre failry symetrical...


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Thickness in the lower back from squats sure and deads but not so much emphasis on the upper lats, rhomboids, teres group and traps and certainly not much stress on them doing deads with the weight I would be starting with anyway when I do try them.

It sounds like I'm not listening, I don't want it to seem that way, but I deffo want to keep something more back specific, I just love pulling back movements.

I guess I can try the 8 exercises I have listed and see what comes up either A. I sink or B. Swim lol

Be a great time to really listen to one's body me thinks and train when ready and not before - not that I haven't been, but just want to confirm things!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nah you cool bud..



> Thickness in the lower back from squats sure and deads but not so much emphasis on the upper lats, rhomboids, teres group and traps and certainly not much stress on them doing deads with the weight I would be starting with anyway when I do try them.


dont look at your bodyparts so closely bud...

take a step back if you can... :wink:

i`m not disputing anything you say i just think for now your raising the importance of such detail when its not neccessary.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

If I don't look at each muscle group and just say stick to a select few compounds then some muscle groups will barely get touched? As in my instance there's no way I can get any work to some muscle groups using such low weights - obviously I could increase intensity with high reps/sets but I can do this for squatting fine, but no way for dead lifting, even partial movement deads.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

theoretically youre not hitting upper chest thouraghly if youre only doing dips...

i beleive it doesnt matter at this stage still...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

bugger you posted...

umm abreviated training-which s basically what i do isnt about hitting every single body part..

its about working the large parts of the body at one time..there by covering all..

its a choice of whether you beleive it or not maybe..


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Which is the reason I stuck in flat bench - I was going to use incline actually, but hate it and struggle big time on my own to shift a decent weight off the rack to begin with. Flat bench should be enough to get some work out of the upper pectorals me thinks.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i thought you said you were dropping bench and making dips youre chest exercise :?


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I do believe you can do say 4 or 5 specified compounds for training the full body - maybe even less actually. Something like OLing - Clean and jerk and Snatching do indeed work the whole body.

My thoughts for my situation is I can't do some exercises with enough weight to stress the secondary...third and so on muscles worked.

If I was do do deads for example my thinking in wanting to do them is for the lower body, even though I do know they work the back, traps, shoulders...but at say 60kg?....not sure that'd touch the upper back muscles tbh and that's the reason why I want to keep doing some back work in the plan.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i thought you said you were dropping bench and making dips youre chest exercise :?


I just quoted what I said matey..

"I was thinking of not doing flat Bench and just using the Dips as a chest exercise actually - I've never been a Bench fan tbh but will try and continue with both...for now and see how the energy levels during each session go."

It was just an idea when I originally thought of the idea of the plan, not that was I doing it lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i`m getting lost no worries..

well yeah if youre genuinely gonna start out low weight for partials etc i reckon that justifys an extra exercise if you must...

it all depends on how many sets youre going to failure on etc...

but now heres a thought just to be annoying heh heh...

youve backed off squats n deads and seemingly have extra energy you want to burn off on another back exercise cos its not being hit breadth and depth lol...altho youre back certainly aint a weak spot.

why not focus extra energy into calves? 

do ya like my thinking there lmfao


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Because my calves are mahoosive! lol.....not quite.

There's no way I could go to failure on any form of DLing - my lower back would be in taters. Deads are going to be starting at a very low level and partial at best....hopefully this way and in the long run they will actually help my back.

I don't know yet if I have the extra energy...given that the session I did yesterday morning was on a day off work and also didn't include any leg work lol...which is the biggest killer of all, as we all know...so I'm going to just try the exercises and see.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

btw...get on EM, it's bloody easier!


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Today's session was the first time doing squats with resistance for quite a while and I thought best to keep resistance levels light as not to upset the back, I also did them with my usual wide stance and to parallel...caned the reps though as you'll see -

Squats - bar x 20 to warm up, 60kg x 3/40

BB calve raises 80kg x 3/20

Standing BB Shoulder Press - 40kg x 3/10

Flat Bench press - 70kg x 10, 10..died - 7!

B/W Dips - 3/15

Wide grip pull ups - 3/10

Standing single arm rows - 50kg x 3/10

BB EZ curls - 30kg x 3/10

....again was abit naughty and as I had the energy I caned a couple of sets of DB curls.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Early morning lifting sessions....I love 'em, you just can't beat waking up in the morning and the first thoughts are cracking the bandana out, slapping a bit of vaseline on the the arms to get a nice sheen on and heading to the gym having stoked the fire with oats and caffiene...LOL!!

Seriously though I do love mornings and always find myself more fresh and alert in the morning early doors, I've always done it from being very young, I think it was to get up and watch cartoons and I also had a paper round which I used to finish before it even got light! - some people can't be doing with them and my wife is one tbh - she hates it when I'm buzzing about like a giddy kid at 8 in the morning and she's taking an age just to get out of bed...funny init!?

Anyway this morning's session was a progressive one and managed to increase a couple of things. Today was also the first day of dead lifting in my alternate squat/deads routine. I did the deads holding DB's to my sides - why? Well, with my back issues I think holding a bar in the traditional DLing way would add stress to my back, so my thinking was that holding DB's ala trap bar stylee would keep the weight more in line with my hips as opposed in front and not adding pressure to my lower back and it felt fine so it's the way for now me thinks. BTW DB's where lowered to below knee level.

Re - my back issues, during the week maybe Thursday and Friday I was getting sciatic type pains in the right glute and hamstring and I think as training legs in my last session i have inflammed the hamstrings and glutes and perhaps something, somewhere has been compressing a nerve around that area therefore causing the grief, it's certainly a sensitive area and doesn't take much to cause problems, hopefully after today and the more my body gets used to squatting/DLing again it shouldn't be too bad, as the DOM's after that first squatting session again after such a long time of not squatting was mental and it's literally took all week to subside.

The session...

DB Dead lifts - 20kg each x 3/30

BB Calf raises - 80kg x 3/20

BB standing shoulder press - 42.5kg x 3/10

Flat Bench press - 70kg x 3/10

Dips + 5kg - 3/15

B/W Wide grip pull ups - 3/10

Standing single arm cable rows - 50kg x 3/10

EZ curls - 20kg x 3/10....close grip on these full range, very slow rep speed - what a difference to hoiking it up.

OK, I might aswell add to this now and say I now weigh 76.5kg, which is pretty much bang on 12 stone at 5' 9''

My BF levels are getting lower, but it's getting hard to lose much now - a description would be that in good lighting I am getting hints of striations on chest, triceps and outer quads, vascularity in the lower abs, chest and shoulders is coming through, also in my back too - lower back is getting reasonably tight, with separation in the muscle groups visable...however dissapointingly not much in the way of vascularity in the quads yet.

I think if I was to try and shed water and get a tan I'd look reasonable.

Few measurements at this time...

Chest expanded 46.5"

Waist 29.5"

Upper arms 16 - 16.25"

Forearm 14.25"

Thigh 24"

Calf 16"

Neck 15.5"

Wrist 6.5"

Ankle 8.5"


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

quad vascularity seemingly takes much longer than other places..

just grab some ass flesh and think how long itd take to get ripped glutes..or how much more lost weight...

you actually LIKE? mornings...

jesus.....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol bung a pic of ya forearm up would ya please?

never met anyone with thinner wrists than me with bigger forearms..

are your forearm muscles high like as in calves?

my feckers are..


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Phill is a beast

My measurements are

thigh 21

chest 41

waist 30

bicep 15.5

forearm 11.5

wrist 6.5

ankle 8.5

calf 14

neck 15

**** 10 lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

10cm c0ck is impressive dude :becky:


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Beast? - Hardly!

Dunno about forearm cal tbh...took some pics though just now of which I got carried away with, which I will get them on when I can get on the PC in a bit.


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

inches:high5: cal....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol you got carried away? with a forearm pic heheheh!

presuambly youre forearms grew from throwing?

mine are from my first job on a site..


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

more like too much :jerkit:


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

A few forearm pics - dunno what you meant with "hi" so took a few from different angles...as you can see lol!! Lighting is just natural light coming from the right as you look at them.


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Bit of cheeky bicep action too...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol youve shaved em havent ya :becky:

i think i mean high insertion points..and i`m not sure from those pics..

that first pic is cracking mate.

have you noticed how carbs make the veins standout after a meal at times?

making me have fond memories of being at 11 stone bud...

hard on the old ego staying a porkster


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

oh i see arms arent vaselined...

its just the gym boys that get that treat is it?

defo looking v lean now...


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

dunno mate don't eat too many carbs! LOL...nah seriously sugarey [sp?] stuff so simple quick carbs does yea, as does a bit of alcohol and weirdly hot chocolate I thought the other day! I've found getting out of a hot bath makes veins stand out big time aswell...being cold though makes me flat as a pancake.

The lighting at the gym whether it be the strip lighting or the natural lighting is ace for seeing definition and detail, it's worth going to the gym just for that!

i'm getting there mate, I am having some mega cravings today and might give in to some beer later on, treat myself kind of thing after a week of hard work with the diet. Everything is a bit bland with my diet at the moment - not even fannying about with sauces for extra flavour, at the mo it's like tuna from a tin with some veg...boom meal done. Still it's my aim to get reasonably low with the BF and try my best to stay as low as I can whilst slowly gaining some muscle.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i always use strip lighting.. :wink:

looking forward to seeing the end result...

i know i keep asking but how much more BF u expect to drop?

i`m guessing youre gonna be close to 11.5 stone if you go by BF and not the desired comp weight?

are abs all showing yet(said slightly tongue in cheek)


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Bloody 'ell, I come to post up today's session and see Cal has asked Q's and I haven't replied! lol....I apologise sincerly my good man.

How much more BF do I expect to lose? I weighed an all time low as an adult yesterday at 76.2kg - the lowest previous was 76.4....I was hovering around 76.5/76.4 most of the week, so nice to feel myself at an all time low point in B/W and BF - I've been the leanest I have ever been however since around 80kg actually.

I think come a week on tuesday when I do some more pics I will maybe come in at 74-75kg, after an attempt to drop a bit of water with probably having a couple of kilos to go before being in the kind of condition to get on a stage - that's total guess work mind and I think most people under estimate how much more they have to lose/to go before being in condition. Having looked at loads of pics of natural guys on stage I would say I wouldn't look too out of place with regards condition - to get to the level of condition that wins things is another level though I think...but yeah 11.5 stone to be in reasonable condition at 5' 9'' and small bone structure. I think there are a lot of natty competitors with those kind of stats.

I will leave it another year though before competing - I mean if I can gain 2 or 3 kilos of muscle in the next 12 months I will be in good shape for a novice comp and then the year after that [we are getting ahead of ourselves here aren't we!! lol] the same again - if my build allows it I will be top end of the middle weights. The end goal is to be on a natty BBing stage weighing just under the 80kg limit for a middle.

Today's session...which reminds me I didn't post up my mid week one. Oh well minus the deads and add squats and you have the mid week sesh...

Today though, note a few bests today -

DB dead lifts 22kg each x 3/40 pb

BB calf raises 80kg x 3/20

Standing BB shoulder press 45kg x 3/10 pb

Bench press 75kg x 2/10 pb

B/W dips + 6kg x 3/15 pb

Wide grip pull ups 3/10

Standing single arm cable rows 50kg x 3/10

close grip EZ curls 25kg x 3/10


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol all your pbs beat mine...

i asked you all q`s on shoutbox lol.. 

i`m still thinking put 2-3kg and do light weight next year.

i think you`ll p1ss nailiing conditon, but still might need the mass(dependent how far you go bf wise, cos next year this years comp BF level might not be as low as next years as you progress in experience if ya get ma drift..)

i also think using my last 2 years of no progress in weight gain as an example that inspite of that i have improved shape no end(well fingers crossed anyway)

so another year of refining with an extra 2-3kg and getting your bf even lower...

i see you doing light weight next year and winning your class unless youre unlucky and have a pscarb type bad penny lol who lives in your area..

either way i see you getting to finals..

after that i defo see you being able to do well as middle weight and continuing...

lol your hopeful question about extremes new product :becky:

no chance hahaha


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

Cheers mate.

I thought it'd be wishful thinking about the new PH being ok for natty guys, Oh well nevermind!

Regarding my diet, it's been a long, long course, but I won't lie and say I have been mega strict as at least once a week I've been on the beer and the odd cheat meal/sweets/ice cream etc thrown in. I certainly could of been stricter and if I was competing during this diet then yeah, obviously I'd of made a conscious effort to cut that out. I also haven't done any serious cardio work - for a time I was doing some fastest walking, but that was to get my back moving and loosened off after sleeping before going to work, rather than an all out cardio thing - the fact it is fat burning was just a mere bonus tbh. My work is very active and that's certainly a factor, so it's not like I'm sat on my back side at a desk all day.

I'm going to have a play about with water loading to drop water before taking some progress pics and start that tomorrow with an attempt to drink at least 6 litres of water - I'll be honest and say I'm not a big drinker usually, probably only a couple of litres a day, so it might be a struggle to get 6,7, maybe even 8 litres down my neck! My only worry is as I work out side and don't have great toilet facilities...it could get interesting! Now where's that website for adult nappies...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Have you vanished Phill ? too much dieting huh lol


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Where u gone phill ?


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm still here mat, I haven't gone anywhere and still have been looking in most weeks. :wink:

I think I have told you before, but my back was giving me some serious jip over the summer, so I haven't trained at all hence the lack of activity in the log lol!

I don't think I'll bother joining the gym again and if and when I do start training again I'll lift at my parents house, where in one of the garages there's still the power rack, bench, dipping bars, pull up bar, T bar row extension, Olympic bar and weights that Kara used when she trained for Gladiators, so I have literally every thing I'd need...


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Good to hear your ok mate, You pretty have much everything you need at the garage


----------

